# Catania - Juventus 0-1



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

12:30

Secondo me pareggiano tipo 2-2 o 3-3


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 12:30
> 
> Secondo me pareggiano tipo 2-2 o 3-3



Vince il Catania


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

il catania in casa è forte, ma vincerà la solita juvenes con una qualche botta di cul... fortuna


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Segnano tutti, occhio a buffon..


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Ottobre 2012)

ma dai quello era rigore...il fatto che è tappo non significa che ti ci puoi appoggiare


----------



## Polis (28 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile.
Che ladri.
Non ho piu' parole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

vergogna GOL REGOLARE LADRI


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile. Annullato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ladri, ladri, ladri, ladri, ladri, ladri, ladri


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

annullato....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Ottobre 2012)

Vergognoso


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Ottobre 2012)

vabbè date lo scudetto a tavolino inutile sta pagliacciata


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ladri....


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ridicolo


----------



## chicagousait (28 Ottobre 2012)

Assurdo


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2012)

E' incredibile. Sempre loro. Sempre.


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Come se avesse bisogno di questi favori per vincere...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Sono dei ladri, sempre.


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè guardo ancora la Serie A?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Ottobre 2012)

Che furti ragazzi... Che furti...


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

s
c
a
n
d
a
l
o
s
o


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Che bello vincere cosi'.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Come se avesse bisogno di questi favori per vincere...



....però aiutano.


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....però aiutano.



No, ma infatti, è assurdo che li favoriscano in questo modo.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo capito che ora vincerà la Giuve e anche con goleada


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

Chi aveva segnato? Perchè è stato annullato?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Ottobre 2012)

Io mi chiedo come si fa a vedere fuorigioco... come si fa!?


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2012)

Espulso Pulvirenti... ma è possibile espellere il presidente?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come si fa a vedere fuorigioco... come si fa!?



...basta immaginarlo...


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non si può battere la rube.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Chi aveva segnato? Perchè è stato annullato?



Aveva segnato Bergessio dopo un cross teso e s*****to da Lodi se non sbaglio, Buffon se la guarda, palla sul palo e Bergessio a porta vuota la mette. Gol dato, poi si parlano gli arbitri con i mafiosi vicino e lo annullano


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Chi aveva segnato? Perchè è stato annullato?


Bergessio aveva segnato, gol regolarissimo annullato per fuorigioco inesistente (nemmeno di poco eh)


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Chi aveva segnato? Perchè è stato annullato?



Bergessio. Per far vincere la Juventus, ma ufficialmente per fuorigioco immaginario.


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

EEEEEH ma siamo antipatici perchè vinciamo
EEEEEH gli arbitri ci sfavoriscono
EEEEEH è inaccettabile che la FIGC non intervenga

ammazzatevi


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

Sti arbitri di porta da quando li hanno introdotti hanno combinato solo schifezze


----------



## Prinz (28 Ottobre 2012)

fermate sta farsa di campionato


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Sta ammonendo tutti quelli del Catania LOL


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2012)

4 ammoniti per il Catania dopo mezzora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2012)

4 ammonizioni per il Catania in mezz'ora


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbè dai, lo sapevamo già che lo scudetto è assegnato a tavolino.


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ogni giorno ringrazio dio per non essere tifoso della juve


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sta ammonendo tutti quelli del Catania LOL



....sono troppi per la juve, quindi deve buttarne fuori qualcuno


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che poi la juve magari avrebbe vinto 4-1, ma questo gol annullato è scandaloso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....sono troppi per la juve, quindi deve buttarne fuori qualcuno


Ormai la Serie A ha la stessa credibilità di Pippo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non sto guardando la partita,ma dai vostri commenti direi che è meglio così


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2012)

5 ammoniti del Catania in un tempo, 0 per la Juve

Ammonizioni quasi tutte discutibili.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2012)

Altro ammonito, è una cosa vergognosa dai


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quinta ammonizione......


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Ottobre 2012)

Tutti ammoniti quelli del Catania, tutto questo è ridicolo. Com'è ridicolo che mezza panchina della juve sia intorno al guardialinee a protestare.


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Si perà adesso non esagerino quelli del catania, cosa protesta a fare Legrottaglie?


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

A fine partita mi aspetto che Abete consegni ufficialmente lo scudetto alla squadra più forte ed onesta d'Italia


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 5 ammoniti del Catania in un tempo, 0 per la Juve
> 
> Ammonizioni quasi tutte discutibili.



Asamoah per la juve


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

L'ho visto adesso 

Cambiate il titolo del topic in "Catania - Juv€ntu$"


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

mmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Che schifo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol del Catania più che regolare, e l'arbitro l'aveva convalidato.. Giudici di porta e guardalinee hanno fatto una *****ta. Le ammonizioni tutte giuste.


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

le ammonizioni di rolin e un'altra che non mi ricordo sono ridicole


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Rizzoli


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ma come si fa a cambiare il titolo del topic , per mettere il risultato?


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2012)

L'arbitro, per evitare che il nervosismo dilagasse, ha cominciato ad ammonire i giocatori del Catania a OGNI fallo. Intelligente.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Poi alla fine anche stavolta scriveranno "siamo una squadra fortissimi, gli imbattibili, squadra più forte di tutti i tempi e le ho viste tutte, w Sidney FC, Del Piero fenomeno, ha segnato 3 gol anche in australia!!!!111!!!"
Come sempre poi, in Italia leoni, in Europa ********


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

dal live della gazzetta

Catania-Juventus 0-0 a fine primo tempo. Non convalidato un gol a Bergessio per fuorigioco, che però *non sembrava* esserci

eh già... non sembrava... era dubbio... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

anche su Premium, la posizione di Bergessio *sembrava *regolare


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dal live della gazzetta
> 
> Catania-Juventus 0-0 a fine primo tempo. Non convalidato un gol a Bergessio per fuorigioco, che però *non sembrava* esserci
> 
> eh già... non sembrava... era dubbio...



Carlo Laudisa ‏@carlolaudisa
#Juventus. Il gol di #Bergessio conferma quanto e' pericoloso il #Catania. Ma ai bianconeri le rimonte non spaventano #Gds

Carlo Laudisa ‏@carlolaudisa
#Juve Il dietro front dell'arbitro sul gol annullato al #Catania aprirà' grandi polemiche. Purtroppo #gds


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (28 Ottobre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> le ammonizioni di rolin e un'altra che non mi ricordo sono ridicole



Ha fermato la palla col braccio, in quel caso si ammonisce. Vucinic lo aveva saltato..

E' chiaro che l'arbitraggio sta condizionando la partita e che il gol era regolarissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Verrà sicuramente espulso qualcuno del Catania.


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non si smentiscono MAI. Altro giro, altra ladrata.

Se fossi un tifoso della juventus mi vergognerei da morire. LADRI nell'anima


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ciò che è successo oggi, cosi come molte altre volte con la juventus in mezzo, ha dell'incredibile.

Si tratta di furto, corruzione, dimostrati sul campo PALESEMENTE, senza pudore. In pratica, non hanno timore di far vedere che la juve è evidentemente spalleggiata dagli arbitri italiani. La famiglia agnelli, d'altronde, conosce bene gli strumenti su cui far leva per comprare i campionati.

Sono fiero che il milan non lotti per QUESTO campionato, perchè è il campionato della corruzione. Della mafia calcistica.

Oggi, per l'ennesima volta, il calcio italico è MORTO. Il cadavere dileggiato e malmenato continuamente da questi mafiosi in maglia bianco-nera. Complimenti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2012)

una parola:INCREDIBILE!

non mi spingo oltre perchè risulterei molto volgare


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

epico ahahha il gol e stato annullato dall'arbitro di porta ahhahahhahah ma come fa a vedere se e fuorigioco o meno, senza parole


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ha fermato la palla col braccio, in quel caso si ammonisce. Vucinic lo aveva saltato..
> 
> E' chiaro che l'arbitraggio sta condizionando la partita e che il gol era regolarissimo.



il braccio era attaccato al corpo e il pallone ha colpito anche il petto del giocatore. poi come l'arbitro abbia fatto a vederlo visto che era coperto dai giocatori dalla sua prospettiva. l'altra ridicola è quella di marchese, senza motivo proprio


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile. Incredibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol juventus


----------



## Polis (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ed ora... Gol in fuorigioco hahahahaah


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol di vidal, in fuorigioco.

No ma poi le mie sono chiacchiere da bar. Non ci sono prove.


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol in fuorigioco

Che Ladri dio santo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

era fuorigioco


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol in fuorigioco della Juve ahahah


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ladri. Corrotti. Mafiosi. Bugiardi. Imbroglioni. Criminali. Delinquenti.


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ah, il guardalinee era sempre quello.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Partita arbitrata in maniera indegna.


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Ottobre 2012)

basta spengo, non guardo più una partita della juve che non sia in una competizione non FIGC


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

l'altro annullato questo fuorigioco e va bene haha


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah, il guardalinee era sempre quello.



....tra poco la juve lo farà promuovere.....


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Ottobre 2012)

No ma non ci credo dai...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

MIzziga che furto!


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Sono forti


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dai basta ragazzi, chiudiamola qui... Dategli sto maledetto titolo e lasciate giocare gli altri per i posti dal secondo in giù


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> MIzziga che furto!



....furto? La juve è una squadra onestissima


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

31 sul campo...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sono forti



Beh oggi avrebbero meritato di perdere.In Europa le beccheranno come al solito!


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahahaahhaahah Ecco il rosso!


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

La juve è il CANCRO del calcio.


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

La frittata è sul piatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

senza pudore


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 31 sul campo...


No dai, considerando i sei arbitri e i il delegato AIA in tribuna arrivano massimo a 18.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Lo avevo detto che erano troppi quelli del Catania....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

manca un rigore su dai


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2012)

E' arrivato il giallo di favore per Nacho Vidal. Che salterà Juve Bologna. Poi c'è l'Inter.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Ottobre 2012)

Beh Marocchi al commento è allucinante.. qualcuno disse a Boban di "togliersi la maglia".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2012)

Per fortuna che quest'anno non lottiamo per lo scudetto, sarebbe stato un altro anno di nervosismo acuto con tutti questi furti.

Almeno quest'anno i problemi sono tutti nostri e possiamo sdegnarci un po' di meno visto che non siamo coinvolti.. dal gol di Muntari il campionato al vertice non ha più nessuna credibilità, è pazzesco quale mafia circonda la Juventus.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2012)

Il fatto che tutto questo accada così spudoratamente alla luce del sole fa chiaramente capire quanto sia marcio il calcio italiano.


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

E il bello è che ora leggo su fb dei gobbacci lamentarsi che si dà attenzione solo a loro, che succede anche a milan e inter eccetera

ROTFL


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

rubano che è un piacere, pieno stile juve


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sono forti



a Ladrare certo che sono forti.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque non sono manco i lontani parenti di quelli dell'anno scorso. Non aggrediscono più a tutto campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.it/bin/strilli/460x270/91990.jpg


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il fatto che tutto questo accada così spudoratamente alla luce del sole fa chiaramente capire quanto sia marcio il calcio italiano.



Il calcio italiano ? Non proprio. La juve, allora si. E io lo sostengo da sempre, mi viene detto che non ci sono prove.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;51551 ha scritto:


> http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.it/bin/strilli/460x270/91990.jpg



...non è affatto chiaro


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

hanno un favore a partita, allucinante 

menomale che non siamo nella lotta scudetto va, almeno si evita di rosicare come l'anno scorso al gol di muntari...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma poi sono passati 40 secondi dopo il gol prima della decisione... una roba vergognosa... è proprio arrivata una chiamata al guardalinee...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano ? Non proprio. La juve, allora si. E io lo sostengo da sempre, mi viene detto che non ci sono prove.



Il calcio italiano inteso come FIGC,altrimenti non potrebbero ladrare così.


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ma poi sono passati 40 secondi dopo il gol prima della decisione... una roba vergognosa... è proprio arrivata una chiamata al guardalinee...



Questa è la cosa più vergognosa e grave di tutte.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque vogliamo parlare di handucar il portiere del catania? Cosa aspettiamo a prenderlo? Altro che arrabiati o la strega amelia..


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ma poi sono passati 40 secondi dopo il gol prima della decisione... una roba vergognosa... è proprio arrivata una chiamata al guardalinee...



ovviamente rizzoli


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Andujar è scarso, dai. Non giudichiamo il valore di un portiere da una partita. L'ho visto svariate volte, ha fatto delle papere allucinanti.


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

In serie A vincerebbero anche con il barcellona,real e psg.

Ma si sa' e' sempre stato cosi', in italia ladroni in europa C.


Piu' che altro mi chiedo quando finira' sta melma?


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Ottobre 2012)

oggi le comiche


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2012)

Aspetto le dichiarazioni di Nicchi "e' stato un buon arbitraggio"

rizzoli deve essere radiato


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

1-0 Sul campo. Prima sconfitta per la Juve.


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Ottobre 2012)

Che furto!

Ma solo io ho un odio profondo verso Marocchi? quando fa la telecronaca è peggio di bergomi!


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Una rapina a mano armata. Prendiamoci sti 3 punti e stiamo zitti va.


----------



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Verrà sicuramente espulso qualcuno del Catania.


----------



## Bawert (28 Ottobre 2012)

Guardate cosa ha scritto uno su Facebook:

"Ladri di qua,ladri di la...ormai chi non tifa juve guarda le nostre partite solo x tifare contro e cercare errori arbitrali.ma in fondo sono solo parole di chi ci guarda dal basso,fiero di essere gobbo!"

Sono fieri di essere dei ladri. Non ci sono proprio colla testa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Era palese dai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

sono quasi felice di non far parte della lotta scudetto e alta classifica


----------



## korma (28 Ottobre 2012)

ma ha ancora senso sguire il calcio? bah...


----------



## sion (28 Ottobre 2012)

mi chiedo che credibilita' abbia ancora la serie A...


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dai, non si puo andare avanti cosi. Arriverà mai il giorno in cui vedremo radiato questo CANCRO chiamato juventus? 

Questi rubano che è una meraviglia e nessuno dice niente, e incredibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

troppo belle le giustificazioni degli juventini sui vari forum 

"quanto rosicano"

"il fuorigioco non c'è, bendner è avanti di un pelo!"


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

Anche per oggi giustizia è fatta. Grazie Abete


----------



## Jaqen (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ma hanno rubato ancora?


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma hanno rubato ancora?









gol annullato per fuorigioco al catania

poi appena si trovano le immagini metto il fuorigioco di vidal sul gol della juve


----------



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2012)

https://twitter.com/andrea98leone/status/262541395779264512 lol


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non capisco questi commenti, ieri il Milan ha vinto con un gol in fuorigioco (di Abate). O vogliamo dire che gli errori a vantaggio della Juve sono ladrate mentre quelli a favore degli altri sono errori o sviste umane?


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Ottobre 2012)

Vi è stato un grave errore del guardalinee, come d'altronde c'è stato ieri.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Vi è stato un grave errore del guardalinee, come d'altronde c'è stato ieri.


Esatto.


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non capisco questi commenti, ieri il Milan ha vinto con un gol in fuorigioco (di Abate). O vogliamo dire che gli errori a vantaggio della Juve sono ladrate mentre quelli a favore degli altri sono errori o sviste umane?



Ieri c'è stato anche un rigore negato a pato. Inoltre, con la juve succedono dei lavori mai visti. Errori SEMPRE a favore, con palese corruzione arbitrale, come il conciliabolo di oggi dimostra. Inutile parlare di noi visto che quest'anno i torti superano i favori. Con voi, invece, è sempre en plein dei favori.


----------



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma hanno rubato ancora?



nah


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol annullato a Bergessio:


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2012)

Sono ufficialmente tornati quelli di non molto tempo fa


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gol convalidato a Bagnoschiuma Vidal:


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Ottobre 2012)

Per quanto riguarda i 40 secondi e la suddittanza psicologica secondo me sono tutte *********. Ieri in una partita di Serie B è successa la stessa cosa...
Poi se proprio dobbiamo essere pignoli di fuorigioco inesistenti alla Juventus ne sono stati segnalati di inesistenti e una cosa che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è di un episodio che accade SOLO ed esclusivamente in Italia : quando un calciatore esce dal campo senza permesso dell'arbitro VA AMMONITO.


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Vi è stato un grave errore del guardalinee, come d'altronde c'è stato ieri.





Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Esatto.



Vabbè dai confrontare i due casi è na roba.........


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Ottobre 2012)

HHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHA

Ma quando moriranno?


----------



## Bawert (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non riesco a leggere i discorsi degli Juventini su Internet, gli insulterei pesantemente tutti.


----------



## DR_1 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 1-0 Sul campo. Prima sconfitta per la Juve.



Sure.

Ieri il gol in fuorigioco di Abate è passato, giustamente, in secondo piano, come tutti gli altri episodi del resto e non parlo solo del Milan.
Ovviamente, quando questi episodi capitano alla Juve si grida al complotto, mai arrivare a capire che siamo messi in una situazione ridicola e imbarazzante a livello non solo di calcio, ma anche arbitrale.


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Ottobre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai confrontare i due casi è na roba.........


Non parlavo del Milan...ma della partita di Serie B.

Poi che sia successo la stessa cosa nella partita di ieri del Milan sinceramente non mi importa.


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Vi è stato un grave errore del guardalinee, come d'altronde c'è stato ieri.



veramente inizialmente il guardalinee non aveva sbagliato, il problema è che "si sono corretti"


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

Riporto le peggio vaccate

"fiero di essere odiato. vinceremo ancora contro tutti e tutto."
"sono tutti bravi a parlare contro la juve!!!siete voi lo scandalo"

Ma perchè questa gente non implode?


----------



## yelle (28 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Poi se proprio dobbiamo essere pignoli di fuorigioco inesistenti alla Juventus ne sono stati segnalati di inesistenti e una cosa che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è di un episodio che accade SOLO ed esclusivamente in Italia : quando un calciatore esce dal campo senza permesso dell'arbitro VA AMMONITO.


il problema è che, facendosi caso, andrebbero ammoniti 10/11 giocatori a partita solo per quello.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sure.
> 
> Ieri il gol in fuorigioco di Abate è passato, giustamente, in secondo piano, come tutti gli altri episodi del resto e non parlo solo del Milan.
> Ovviamente, quando questi episodi capitano alla Juve si grida al complotto, mai arrivare a capire che siamo messi in una situazione ridicola e imbarazzante a livello non solo di calcio, ma anche arbitrale.


Il problema è che nel gol della Juve di oggi e nell'azione di Abate il fuorigioco ci può anche stare se non viene segnalato.
Il fuorigioco INESISTENTE segnalato invece ai danni del Catania è abbastanza rilevante, soprattutto se il gol inizialmente viene dato come valido.
La cosa però che fa venire il dente avvelenato a tutti quanti è senz'altro il vittimismo degli juventini, su cui si basa ogni volta la loro arringa difensiva e che ha rotto li cojoni da anni.


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sure.
> 
> Ieri il gol in fuorigioco di Abate è passato, giustamente, in secondo piano, come tutti gli altri episodi del resto e non parlo solo del Milan.
> Ovviamente, quando questi episodi capitano alla Juve si grida al complotto, mai arrivare a capire che siamo messi in una situazione ridicola e imbarazzante a livello non solo di calcio, ma anche arbitrale.



Il millimetrico fuorigioco di Abate è nulla in confronto allo scandalo perpetrato oggi. Così come è nullo il rigore non dato ieri sera a Pato (e se vuoi pure per Emanuelson).
Oggi senza i DUE clamorosi aiuti avreste perso.

E ti ricordo che NEMMENO UN ANNO FA il vostro allenatore e il vostro presidente si misero le mani nei capelli (beh figurativamente) per degli episodi arbitrali sfavorevoli, con tanto di comunicato sul sito e richiesta agli alti organi della federazione di un arbitraggio più equo. 

Oggi invece va tutto bene, vero? Queste pagliacciate sono la cosa peggiore, così come quando vi credete le vittime del sistema calcio che vi ha ingiustamente relegato in B, poverini


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non capisco questi commenti, ieri il Milan ha vinto con un gol in fuorigioco (di Abate). O vogliamo dire che gli errori a vantaggio della Juve sono ladrate mentre quelli a favore degli altri sono errori o sviste umane?




Sorvoliamo un po' sul gol di Vidal (che è in fuorigioco), ma il gol del Catania cos'è? Muntari 2 la vendetta?

No perche la situazione è analoga, l'arbitro da il gol mentre il guardaline fa finta di non vedere(in questo caso si inventa un fuorigioco che NON esiste) da notare che e lo stesso guardalinee che convalida il gol di vidal in fuorigioco, cioè un roba pazzesca 

E poi con il gol del Catania la partita sarebbe andata in un'altra maniera. Quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Ottobre 2012)

veramente è una cosa vergognosa...ormai manco mi arrabbio...la juve fa schifo e il calcio italiano pure


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Calciopoli non è mai esistita... E' sempre in atto...


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ladri come loro nessuno MAI


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non capisco questi commenti, ieri il Milan ha vinto con un gol in fuorigioco (di Abate). O vogliamo dire che gli errori a vantaggio della Juve sono ladrate mentre quelli a favore degli altri sono errori o sviste umane?



Per il MIlan c'era un rigore grosso quanto una casa.Alla JUve il fuorigioco sul gol valido del Catania è clamoroso,gol di Vidal in fuorigioco.Non fate paragoni,che è paradossale!


----------



## Dottorm (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non capisco questi commenti, ieri il Milan ha vinto con un gol in fuorigioco (di Abate). O vogliamo dire che gli errori a vantaggio della Juve sono ladrate mentre quelli a favore degli altri sono errori o sviste umane?



Tu stai confrontando una situazione di fuorigioco fischiata/non fischiata (come quello a Bendtner di oggi) con una situazione in cui una decisione degli arbitri è stata completamente capovolta grazie all'esplosione della panchina della Juve, al timore che ha avuto l'arbitro nel contrariarli ed a un quarto uomo che ha dato adito a queste proteste quando quello a decidere è l'arbitro in campo.

Dai, non c'è altro da dire.
Non c'è proprio più nulla da discutere, le immagini parlano chiaro, punto e basta.
Poi se vogliamo mistificare anche le immagini e dare "spiegazioni scientifiche" come le hanno chiamate a sky (davanti a un incazzatissimo Pulvirenti, giustamente) allora io spegnerei qui e mi darei all'hockey.


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> il problema è che, facendosi caso, andrebbero ammoniti 10/11 giocatori a partita solo per quello.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E' ovvio che costituiscono delle arringhe difensive, cosa devono fare ? Voi non vi difendete ? Allora ti dico che sei un LADRO e hai RUBATO per la partita di ieri, adesso però non provare a difenderti perchè ci sono "*cojoni rotti da anni*".

PS: Non è un mio pensiero, ma sono cose che hai appena detto.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Ottobre 2012)

è tutta una farsa. 

io mi chiedo che senso abbia fare un campionato di 9 mesi, assegnateglielo a tavolino che fate prima. 
fanno più schifo dell'inter post-calciopoli.


----------



## DR_1 (28 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> il problema è che, facendosi caso, andrebbero ammoniti 10/11 giocatori a partita solo per quello.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



La colpa non è della Juventus, la colpa va al guardalinee/arbitro che si sono lasciati trascinare dalle proteste della panchina juventina, non si può cambiare una decisione del genere in questo modo, solo in Italia queste cose, solo qua.
Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non abbiamo bisogno di simili episodi-aiuti per vincere le partite, sono anche d'accordo sul fatto che certi tifosi sono noiosi e monotoni con il loro vittimismo e le loro come dire, ossessioni, verso un sistema considerato da loro ostile e sempre contro la Juve.
Non tutti sono così, i tifosi "beceri" e piangina ci sono ovunque, non solo tra le nostre file, comunque alla fine questo "vittimismo" può giustamente aver stancato, ma anche gridare al complotto, ladrate, furti qua e là, ad ogni singolo e dico singolo episodio che succede alla Juventus ha sinceramente, rotto le boccie.
Il fatto in sè poi è che anche la scorsa settimana il Catania è stato "derubato" dall'Inter, ma di questo episodio, a differenza dell'altro, se ne parlerà anche a messa.
Aldilà che siano episodi completamente differenti, (ovviamente questo è più rilevante e pesante rispetto all'altro) , rimane pur sempre un episodio a sfavore sull'aspetto del gioco.

Ah, gol convalidato o meno, sull' 1-0 partita chiusa? Andiamo su.


----------



## vota DC (28 Ottobre 2012)

Però se continuano così perderanno contro la prima piccola in cui non vengono aiutati. Possono essere fortissimi, ma stanno tirando la fiacca.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una rapina a mano armata. Prendiamoci sti 3 punti e stiamo zitti va.



 sei il primo che ragiona oggi


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (28 Ottobre 2012)

Partita rovinata dal gol non assegnato. Ma da qui a dire che il Catania meritava.. Non ha fatto un tiro in porta che sia uno.


----------



## yelle (28 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che costituiscono delle arringhe difensive, cosa devono fare? Voi non vi difendete?


perchè, secondo te in questo Milan c'è qualcosa da difendere (a parte El Shaarawy)?
Che il gol di ieri era viziato dal fuorigioco l'abbiamo ammesso in tanti, ed è ben diverso da quel che stai facendo te dopo questa partita viziata non solo da un "semplice" fuorigioco.



LeonFlare ha scritto:


> PS: Non è un mio pensiero, ma sono cose che hai appena detto.


un consiglio? Impara a usarle meglio, perchè così mi hai semplicemente fatto ridere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non tutti sono così, i tifosi "beceri" e piangina ci sono ovunque, non solo tra le nostre file, comunque alla fine questo "vittimismo" può giustamente aver stancato, ma anche gridare al complotto, ladrate, furti qua e là, ad ogni singolo e dico singolo episodio che succede alla Juventus ha sinceramente, rotto le boccie.


su questo ti dò assolutamente ragione.



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ah, gol convalidato o meno, sull' 1-0 partita chiusa? Andiamo su.


Partita chiusa certamente no, ma di sicuro sarebbe andata diversamente.


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ah, gol convalidato o meno, sull' 1-0 partita chiusa? Andiamo su.




Nessuno ha detto che la partita sarebbe stata chiusa! Magari avreste pareggiato o vinto lo stesso, cosi come avreste potuto perdere.

Sta di fatto che sullo 0-0 è stato annullato un gol REGOLARE al Catania(e da li la partita poteva cambiare drasticamente), e sempre sullo 0-0 è stato dato un gol IRREGOLARE alla juventus(il gol della vittoria d'altro canto). Cioè più facile di cosi'


----------



## Nick (28 Ottobre 2012)

Diamanti ammonito e diffidato (Bologna-Inter). Indovinate che partita salterà? Ovviamente la prossima contro la Juventus, non ho parole...


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> perchè, secondo te in questo Milan c'è qualcosa da difendere (a parte El Shaarawy)?
> Che il gol di ieri era viziato dal fuorigioco l'abbiamo ammesso in tanti, ed è ben diverso da quel che stai facendo te dopo questa partita viziata non solo da un "semplice" fuorigioco.
> 
> 
> ...



Se avessi letto il mio pensiero della partita prima di dire cose nosense...
Ho detto semplicemente che il gol del Catania era regolare e che nell'occasione del gol della juve il guardalinee ha sbagliato, cos'altro dovrei fare ? Mettermi a pec...?

Poi il "di sicuro sarebbe andata diversamente"...questa è una cosa che fa ridere  sembra quasi l'accusa a Conte del "non poteva non sapere".


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non capisco questi commenti, ieri il Milan ha vinto con un gol in fuorigioco (di Abate). O vogliamo dire che gli errori a vantaggio della Juve sono ladrate mentre quelli a favore degli altri sono errori o sviste umane?



A mio avviso è ingiusto paragonare le due situazioni. Il gol del Milan è stato favorito da un errore che alla fine ci può stare, esattamente come il nostro gol di oggi. Ma il gol del Catania no. Lì l'errore di arbitro ed assistente non è stato solo annularlo, ma anche e soprattutto farsi condizionare dalla nostra panchina nel momento in cui il gol era praticamente stato convalidato (il guardalinee stava già correndo verso il centrocampo). Io lo ripeto, quando si ricevono simili errori a favore è meglio stare solo zitti perchè in questi casi da difendere c'è ben poco.


----------



## Nivre (28 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è ingiusto paragonare le due situazioni. Il gol del Milan è stato favorito da un errore che alla fine ci può stare, esattamente come il nostro gol di oggi. Ma il gol del Catania no. Lì l'errore di arbitro ed assistente non è stato solo annularlo, ma anche e soprattutto farsi condizionare dalla nostra panchina nel momento in cui il gol era praticamente stato convalidato (il guardalinee stava già correndo verso il centrocampo). Io lo ripeto, quando si ricevono simili errori a favore è meglio stare solo zitti perchè in questi casi da difendere c'è ben poco.




Ti fa onore!

Almeno uno juventino colto c'è


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

beh mi sembra una classica ladrata in stile juve

nel concreto ci sarebbe da dire che dei guardalinee o chiunque altro cosi scarsi bisognerebbe cacciarli.. sono capaci tutti a vedere i fuorigiochi di 3m
il nostro calcio fa schifo sotto ogni punto di vista, e ovviamente la tecnologia non arriva ancora....


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è ingiusto paragonare le due situazioni. Il gol del Milan è stato favorito da un errore che alla fine ci può stare, esattamente come il nostro gol di oggi. Ma il gol del Catania no. Lì l'errore di arbitro ed assistente non è stato solo annularlo, ma anche e soprattutto farsi condizionare dalla nostra panchina nel momento in cui il gol era praticamente stato convalidato (il guardalinee stava già correndo verso il centrocampo). Io lo ripeto, quando si ricevono simili errori a favore è meglio stare solo zitti perchè in questi casi da difendere c'è ben poco.



Uno dei pochi juventini che hanno la facoltà di ragionare con la propria testa in questi casi


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è ingiusto paragonare le due situazioni. Il gol del Milan è stato favorito da un errore che alla fine ci può stare, esattamente come il nostro gol di oggi. Ma il gol del Catania no. Lì l'errore di arbitro ed assistente non è stato solo annularlo, ma anche e soprattutto farsi condizionare dalla nostra panchina nel momento in cui il gol era praticamente stato convalidato (il guardalinee stava già correndo verso il centrocampo). Io lo ripeto, quando si ricevono simili errori a favore è meglio stare solo zitti perchè in questi casi da difendere c'è ben poco.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è ingiusto paragonare le due situazioni. Il gol del Milan è stato favorito da un errore che alla fine ci può stare, esattamente come il nostro gol di oggi. Ma il gol del Catania no. Lì l'errore di arbitro ed assistente non è stato solo annularlo, ma anche e soprattutto farsi condizionare dalla nostra panchina nel momento in cui il gol era praticamente stato convalidato (il guardalinee stava già correndo verso il centrocampo). Io lo ripeto, quando si ricevono simili errori a favore è meglio stare solo zitti perchè in questi casi da difendere c'è ben poco.


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è ingiusto paragonare le due situazioni. Il gol del Milan è stato favorito da un errore che alla fine ci può stare, esattamente come il nostro gol di oggi. Ma il gol del Catania no. Lì l'errore di arbitro ed assistente non è stato solo annularlo, ma anche e soprattutto farsi condizionare dalla nostra panchina nel momento in cui il gol era praticamente stato convalidato (il guardalinee stava già correndo verso il centrocampo). Io lo ripeto, quando si ricevono simili errori a favore è meglio stare solo zitti perchè in questi casi da difendere c'è ben poco.



Qualcuno si salva.


----------



## Nick (28 Ottobre 2012)

Clamoroso! Per Catania-Juventus agenzia di scommesse pronto a rimborsare chi ha puntato sull’1! 

CATANIA JUVENTUS – Continua il clamore attorno a Catania-Juventus. Secondo quanto riferito dai colleghi di Sky Sport 24 una nota agenzia di scommesse (il cui nome non è stato divulgato, ma dovrebbe essere la nota Paddy Power), ha detto di essere pronta a rimborsare tutti coloro che avevano puntato sul segno 1 per la sfida fra i siciliani e i campioni d’Italia in carica del Massimino. Una decisione drastica nonchè una scelta storica.

La redazione di Milanlive.it

Clamoroso! Per Catania-Juventus agenzia di scommesse pronto a rimborsare chi ha puntato sull’1!*|*Milanlive.it*|* Notizie, calciomercato, formazioni e pagelle del Milan


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2012)

nonostante abbiano la squadra oggettivamente più forte ricevono costantemente ogni giornata GROSSI aiuti arbitrali...quanto li odio!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Marotta:"La Juve avrebbe vinto lo stesso se fosse stato convalidato il gol,che era regolare,è abituata alle rimonte"!

Questo è un genio,cecato,ma un genio!


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Vabe per gli juventini che han commentato questo post, chi mi conosce sa cosa gli auguro. E non rispondo per non essere bannato, sarebbero solo insulti giustificati. Ma tanti.


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Marotta:"La Juve avrebbe vinto lo stesso se fosse stato convalidato il gol,che era regolare,è abituata alle rimonte"!



Stendiamo un velo pietoso va


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vabe per gli juventini che han commentato questo post, chi mi conosce sa cosa gli auguro. E non rispondo per non essere bannato, sarebbero solo insulti giustificati. Ma tanti.



Dai non fare sempre il bellicoso,i gobboni del forum so bravi uaglioni!


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quanta esagerazione in questo topic. Bah.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vabe per gli juventini che han commentato questo post, chi mi conosce sa cosa gli auguro. E non rispondo per non essere bannato, sarebbero solo insulti giustificati. Ma tanti.



Ammonito. Alla prossima sei fuori.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

Al di là di qualsiasi discorso, la perfezione non esiste. Esisteranno sempre delle situazioni di dubbio: anche con l'occhio di falco. Anche con la moviola.

Ci sono però episodi, nella storia del calcio (Ronaldo, il Gol dell'inter col siena, Muntari, quella volata di Kakà 3 contro 2, Il gol di oggi) che vanno al di là dell'episodio dubbio, sbagliabile.
Se no qualsiasi cosa può essere giudicata come fallibile. Anche allacciarsi le scarpe o mettersi la cravatta.

Se si vuol parlare di errore, oggi, allora è giusto che questa gente non veda mai più un campo di serie A.
Se io faccio un errore di quella portata, al lavoro, il giorno dopo posso anche non presentarmi.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

la porta stregata!

le due occasioni di oggi e il gol di robinho dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2012)

vi aspetto a milan juventus!bei tempi quando la fossa vi caricava e voi le prendavate!!


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Marotta:"La Juve avrebbe vinto lo stesso se fosse stato convalidato il gol,che era regolare,è abituata alle rimonte"!
> 
> Questo è un genio,cecato,ma un genio!



Ecco poi leggo ste dichiarazioni e mi sento male. 

Ma dico: allora facciamo partire tutte le squadre contro la juve sopra di un gol, visto che a loro non cambia. No?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ecco poi leggo ste dichiarazioni e mi sento male.
> 
> Ma dico: allora facciamo partire tutte le squadre contro la juve sopra di un gol, visto che a loro non cambia. No?



Ma infatti,perche' non ci danno 2 gol di vantaggio,anzi 3,alla prossima sfida a Milano!


----------



## yelle (28 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Se avessi letto il mio pensiero della partita prima di dire cose nosense...


tranquillo che l'ho letto.



LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Poi il "di sicuro sarebbe andata diversamente"...questa è una cosa che fa ridere  sembra quasi l'accusa a Conte del "non poteva non sapere".


non avevo dubbi che a un tifoso come te avrebbe fatto ridere


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

preferirei vincere con queste ****acce 3 o 4-0 e andare in b, piuttosto che vedere tutto questo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Marotta:"La Juve avrebbe vinto lo stesso se fosse stato convalidato il gol,che era regolare,è abituata alle rimonte"!
> 
> Questo è un genio,cecato,ma un genio!



Marotta mi fa pena, dice cose talmente ridicole che è meglio farsi una sana risata.


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

CATANIA - JUVE LA RABBIA DEL PRESIDENTE PULVIRENTI - YouTube

Grande, grandissimo, EROICO pulvirenti. Ha non ragione, di piu. Frasi ASSIOMATICHE.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

pulvirenti dimostra la buffonaggine del nostro campionato e della nostra lega

uno che dice min*** e str** tranquillamente non può essere un presidente di A


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> pulvirenti dimostra la buffonaggine del nostro campionato e della nostra lega
> 
> uno che dice min*** e str** tranquillamente non può essere un presidente di A



Eh ? Ciò che ha detto è la bibbia, oggi.Come si può criticarlo ?


----------



## Kundera (28 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> tranquillo che l'ho letto.
> 
> 
> non avevo dubbi che a un tifoso come te avrebbe fatto ridere



Ammonita,alla prossima sei fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

stupendo vedere come il guardalinee era diretto a centrocampo e annulla il gol perchè fermato violentemente da pepe


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Pulvirenti dovrebbe essere deferito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> stupendo vedere come il guardalinee era diretto a centrocampo e annulla il gol perchè fermato violentemente da pepe


Video? vorrei rivederlo.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Eh ? Ciò che ha detto è la bibbia, oggi.Come si può criticarlo ?



si ok ma c'è modo e modo..
voglio vedere il presidente del Fulham o dell'Amburgo o del Nec dire certe robe

un conto è se lo dice un tifoso ma un presidente dai non si può


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Video? vorrei rivederlo.



non trovo ancora video con la scena intera


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (28 Ottobre 2012)

c'è ancora qualcuno che non ha capito per quale motivo ho smesso di seguire il calcio?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ho rivisto l'azione e tutto. Clamoroso. Chiaramente, qualcuno dall'alto ha voluto che quel gol non venisse convalidato. E' stato troppo evidente. Almeno rubassero con stile.. No, lo fanno alla luce del sole. Se io domani all'esame sbaglio, mi boccia. Questo invece avrà il capo che gli dirà, è stato "un buon arbitraggio". Veramente, la cosa scandalosa non è l'errore ma è la protesta che fa cambiare il giudizio dell'arbitro.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (28 Ottobre 2012)

Tutti i gobbi che vengono a fare gli splendidi parlando del fuorigioco di abate, in una partita di cose così se ne vedono a bizzeffe, e il Milan di gol in fuorigioco ne ha fatti e subiti. Oggi invece è stato annullato un gol REGOLARE al catania perchè i giocatori della juve sono andati dall'arbitro a dirgli di annullarlo. Tutto il resto è aria fritta.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo una cosa del genere è sempre cosi difficile pensare che sotto non ci sia niente...


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo una cosa del genere è sempre cosi difficile pensare che sotto non ci sia niente...



Forse perchè sotto, qualcosa, c'è. Mi sembra evidente. Le prove son queste, chiare, palesi, limpide. Ripeto: sono CONTENTO che il nostro milan non competa per questo scudetto della corruzione.


----------



## yelle (28 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Ammonita,alla prossima sei fuori


pauVa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho alzato bandiera bianca, contro la Juve non si può fare nulla, nulla.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Forse perchè sotto, qualcosa, c'è. Mi sembra evidente. Le prove son queste, chiare, palesi, limpide. Ripeto: sono CONTENTO che il nostro milan non competa per questo scudetto della corruzione.



ma dai, questi vincono i campionati con chiellini e bonucci. Le champions con torricelli. Bisognerebbe essere marotta per non vedere che è tutta una farsa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2012)

Anche prima di Calciopoli c'era qualcosa di evidente, alla luce del sole, ma si aveva paura anche a pensarlo. Figuriamoci a dirlo.
Beh, poi qualcosina direi che è saltato fuori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche prima di Calciopoli c'era qualcosa di evidente, alla luce del sole, ma si aveva paura anche a pensarlo. Figuriamoci a dirlo.
> Beh, poi qualcosina direi che è saltato fuori


Scherzi ? Loro non hanno fatto niente, è stata tutta una truffa per fare fuori Moggi e la Juventus, non sono ben visti ai piani alti, danno fastidio perché *vincono*. È palese.


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2012)

E mi ritornano in mente le parole di Conte a Galliani: "Voi siete la mafia!" ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2012)

Paolo Ziliani su Sport Mediaset:

_Diciamolo: la mobilitazione che i 4 direttori di gara (Gervasoni, Rizzoli, Maggiani, Musolino) inscenano al momento del gol – regolarissimo – dell’1-0 di Bergessio, al solo scopo di annullare la segnatura, ha qualcosa di fantozzianamente sinistro; roba che nemmeno De Santis, Pieri, Trefoloni e Dondarini, pupazzi di Moggi ai tempi di Calciopoli. Per la cronaca: Rizzoli è il quarto uomo che già a Pechino fece di tutto perchè Mazzoleni regalasse il rigore della discordia (farlocco) alla Juventus; per dire solo della peggiore delle sue malefatte. Un gol buono annullato al Catania, uno irregolare concesso alla Juventus. Imbarazzante (eufemismo). Per la serie: “Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio”.
...........
CONTE, voto 6. Vede la sua Juve vincere con un gol irregolare dopo che al Catania è stato annullato un gol, invece, del tutto regolare: ma al 93’ riesce ugualmente nell’impresa d’imprecare all’indirizzo di Gervasoni che non punisce una caduta in area di moscerino-Giovinco. Sondaggio per addetti ai lavori (e ai livori): con quale aggettivo l’allenatore col parrucchino ha bollato, nel chiuso del suo sky-box, parlando col fido Paratici, la direzione di Gervasoni? Come dite? “Agghiacciande”?_
Pagelle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dicono che c'è un rigore su Chiellini e uno su Pogba, entrambi colpiti da Spolli.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Braschi ammette l'errore: «Gol Catania regolare»

Il designatore arbitrale: «Lo sbaglio è dell'assistente Maggiani, uno solitamente bravo ed esperto. I primi ad essere dispiaciuti siamo noi»

ROMA - "Capisco Pulvirenti, sul gol annullato al Catania contro la Juve c'è un errore". Anche il designatore arbitrale,Stefano Braschi,ammette al telefono con l'Ansa quello che tutta Italia ha visto in tv. "Lo sbaglio -prosegue- è dell'assistente Maggiani, uno solitamente bravo ed esperto. I primi ad essere dispiaciuti siamo noi".

L'ANALISI - "Gli errori fanno parte del gioco, la perfezione non esiste - dice ancora Braschi all'Ansa - e quindi nessuno è perfetto. Possono sbagliare l'arbitro e i suoi collaboratori così come capita a un calciatore che sbaglia un rigore, ad un portiere o a un allenatore. Qui non è un fuorigioco questione di millimetri, l'errore dell'assistente c'è. Siamo dispiaciuti". "Finora gli arbitri e i loro collaboratori avevano fatto bene - dice ancora il designatore -, ma ogni tanto capita anche a noi di non prendere la decisione giusta: chi parte dal presupposto che non possiamo sbagliare è in torto. Chi fa calcio sa che è impossibile che tutte le giornate siano prive di errori. Ripeto: capita a tutti, noi compresi, di farne. Ma sarebbe stupido e puerile nascondersi dietro a uno sbaglio". Ma adesso cosa può succedere? "Si tratta di un semplice errore, la sintesi è questa - risponde Braschi -. Visto che finora ho visto delle immagini televisive, devo analizzare e capire bene perchè sia successo, ma prima ne devo parlare, con grande tranquillità, con chi di dovere".

Cds


----------



## tequilad (28 Ottobre 2012)

Come si fa a credere ancora nella serie a ? Io ormai guardo solo calcio giovanile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Come si fa a credere ancora nella serie a ? Io ormai guardo solo calcio giovanile


Già quest'anno non mi son abbonato per altri motivi poi subentrano altri fattori ad allontanarmi sempre di più.


----------



## Milangirl (28 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E mi ritornano in mente le parole di Conte a Galliani: "Voi siete la mafia!" ...


già, da che pulpito!


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

I gobbi son come berlusconi..... dopo aver passato un'intera vita a sparar ******* e a vivere di furti, ormai sono i primi a credere veramente di essere loro le vittime


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già quest'anno non mi son abbonato per altri motivi poi subentrano altri fattori ad allontanarmi sempre di più.


Ma sai che sta succedendo la stessa cosa a me? Son già due anni che ho perso molto attaccamento. Guardo volentieri la champions (che comunque mi fa di tanto in tanto sospettare), ma il campionato sono anni che ho l'impressione si decida ad agosto. E, da notare bene, *indipendentemente da chi lo vinca*, noi, gobbi, intertristi etc.

Perfino l'estate scorsa tantissima carta straccia "spingeva" la juve "Eh, ma non hanno le coppe", "Eh, ma han messo su una bella squadra" e io ero lì, inebetito da dichiarazioni del genere. Che non capivo.

A me sta passando la voglia.


----------



## Heisenberg (29 Ottobre 2012)

La Mafia del calcio.


----------



## Prinz (29 Ottobre 2012)

quelo che è successo ieri è da ufficio indagini


----------



## Harvey (29 Ottobre 2012)

ROMA - «C'è lo scudetto della Juve sul profilo Facebook di Maggiani. Tutti possono tifare per la squadra che vogliono. Ma dopo quello che è successo ieri e di come si sia fatto influenzare ditemi voi cosa dobbiamo pensare. Sono sconcertato».Il presidente del Catania Antonino Pulvirenti insiste sulle accuse alla terna arbitrale per il gol non concesso ieri contro la Juve. «L'errore lo accettiamo - dice ai microfoni di "Radio Anch'io Sport" -, è successo qualcosa di più. La sudditanza psicologica mi sembra evidente». 

La pagina Facebook. Pulvirenti ha aggiunto di essere convinto che la pagina Facebook con lo scudetto della Juventus sia effettivamente di Maggiani. «Me la sono fatta stampare - dice - Se non fosse autentica chiederei scusa. Non sono un esperto, ma penso che il profilo sia il suo».

La provocazione. «Serve un a punizione severa per i giocatori della Juve. Agnelli che vuole riformare il calcio inizi dalle cose più semplici. Chieda lo 0-3 a tavolino per la sua squadra. Farebbe un gran gesto». È la provocazione del presidente del Catania Antonino Pulvirenti. Pulvirenti ribadisce che quello che accaduto ieri è «inaudito, mai successo. A parti inverse ci avrebbero espulso tre giocatori della panchina». 

_Il Messaggero_


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Ottobre 2012)

tra i tifosi della juve si è sparsa la voce che c'erano 2 rigori per loro, ora sono certi che è tutto un complotto mediatico


----------



## DR_1 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> ROMA - «C'è lo scudetto della Juve sul profilo Facebook di Maggiani. Tutti possono tifare per la squadra che vogliono. Ma dopo quello che è successo ieri e di come si sia fatto influenzare ditemi voi cosa dobbiamo pensare. Sono sconcertato».Il presidente del Catania Antonino Pulvirenti insiste sulle accuse alla terna arbitrale per il gol non concesso ieri contro la Juve. «L'errore lo accettiamo - dice ai microfoni di "Radio Anch'io Sport" -, è successo qualcosa di più. La sudditanza psicologica mi sembra evidente».
> 
> La pagina Facebook. Pulvirenti ha aggiunto di essere convinto che la pagina Facebook con lo scudetto della Juventus sia effettivamente di Maggiani. «Me la sono fatta stampare - dice - Se non fosse autentica chiederei scusa. Non sono un esperto, ma penso che il profilo sia il suo».
> 
> ...



Pulvirenti fegato scoppiato proprio del tutto, addirittura tirare in ballo una pagina facebook (probabilmente creata dai soliti bimbi) su quel ridicolo social network, fa davvero ridere.
Puoi giustamente lamentarti dello schifo che è successo ieri, certo, ma c'è modo e modo, andrebbe deferito.
Indipendentemente dalle cose che ha detto, che siano condivisibili o meno, non vanno esternate in quel modo, scherziamo?
Anche i giornalisti durante la conferenza stampa di Alessio, arroganti ed impudenti, qui si cade nel ridicolo davvero.

PS: Pagina tra l'altro con 800 like, del tutto inattiva con post qua e là.  Giusto per aver da parlare il lunedì dopo la partita.


----------



## Harvey (29 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Pulvirenti fegato scoppiato proprio del tutto, addirittura tirare in ballo una pagina facebook (probabilmente creata dai soliti bimbi) su quel ridicolo social network, fa davvero ridere.
> Puoi giustamente lamentarti dello schifo che è successo ieri, certo, ma c'è modo e modo, andrebbe deferito.
> Indipendentemente dalle cose che ha detto, che siano condivisibili o meno, non vanno esternate in quel modo, scherziamo?
> Anche i giornalisti durante la conferenza stampa di Alessio, arroganti ed impudenti, qui si cade nel ridicolo davvero.



Molto probabilmente sarà comunque un fake (l'associazione arbitri ha smentito l'esistenza di un profilo ufficiale anche se non vedo come possano saperlo), tuttavia l'immagine di cui si parla è stata caricata l'8 maggio quindi non penso sia stato creato in seguito all'episodio di ieri l'account, oppure era un profilo differente a cui è stato cambiato nome.


----------



## DR_1 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Molto probabilmente sarà comunque un fake (l'associazione arbitri ha smentito l'esistenza di un profilo ufficiale anche se non vedo come possano saperlo), tuttavia l'immagine di cui si parla è stata caricata l'8 maggio quindi non penso sia stato creato in seguito all'episodio di ieri l'account, oppure era un profilo differente a cui è stato cambiato nome.



Sono quelle solite fan page.. c'è pure una fan page su Mazzoleni pensa, senz'altro anche su altri arbitri.

Guarda caso comunque, fino a 10 minuti fa l'immagine era presente sulla pagina, ora, è misteriosamente scomparsa, giusto per far capire quanto fosse seria la storia della pagina facebook. 
Giusto uno come Pulvirenti poteva tirare in ballo sta storia pensando fosse "un profilo ufficiale".


----------



## Petrecte (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quello che è accaduto ieri è oltre i limiti della decenza,il gol lo ha fatto annullare la panchina della Juve (che non doveva abbandonare l'area tecnica),non per nulla una casa di scommesse on-line ha pagato la vittoria del Catania motivando la scelta in questo modo :"quando un risultato sportivo è palesemente ingiusto bisogna rimborsare gli scommettitori",non è che questo accada tutte le domenche. Per non parlare poi delle dichiarazioni di Alessio e Marotta (oltre la raltà o forse no),dire che avrebbero vinto comunque è inquietante e getta benzina sul fuoco della dietrologia,oramai si sentono talmente impunibili da abbandonarsi a questi deliri di onnipotenza e (strafottenza).
Questa storia non può essere archiviata come un semplice errore arbitrale.


----------



## Heisenberg (29 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Pulvirenti fegato scoppiato proprio del tutto, addirittura tirare in ballo una pagina facebook (probabilmente creata dai soliti bimbi) su quel ridicolo social network, fa davvero ridere.
> Puoi giustamente lamentarti dello schifo che è successo ieri, certo, ma c'è modo e modo, andrebbe deferito.
> Indipendentemente dalle cose che ha detto, che siano condivisibili o meno, non vanno esternate in quel modo, scherziamo?
> Anche i giornalisti durante la conferenza stampa di Alessio, arroganti ed impudenti, qui si cade nel ridicolo davvero.
> ...



Pulvirenti deferito ? No. Quando è troppo è troppo. Pulvirenti andrebbe fatto Santo. Messo vicino a Padre Pio e San Tommaso. Là, all'opposto dei dirigenti juventini.


----------



## MilanForever (29 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Pulvirenti fegato scoppiato proprio del tutto, addirittura tirare in ballo una pagina facebook (probabilmente creata dai soliti bimbi) su quel ridicolo social network, fa davvero ridere.
> Puoi giustamente lamentarti dello schifo che è successo ieri, certo, ma c'è modo e modo, andrebbe deferito.
> Indipendentemente dalle cose che ha detto, che siano condivisibili o meno, non vanno esternate in quel modo, scherziamo?
> Anche i giornalisti durante la conferenza stampa di Alessio, arroganti ed impudenti, qui si cade nel ridicolo davvero.
> ...



Completamente d'accordo. I deferimenti piovono dal cielo per stupidaggini colossali, queste sono dichiarazioni gravi che vanno punite.


----------



## Juve94 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube

NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO


----------



## BB7 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



Nel primo episodio a parte che pure Chiellini trattiene, la fisica di base dice che se uno ti tiene tu non cadi dall'altra parte... quello succede quando ti spingono. Nel secondo episodio c'è un intervento NETTO sulla palla, poi il braccio è chiaramente involontario dovuto allo slancio. Nell'ultimo episodio ci può anche stare il fallo ma è un po diverso dato che succede gli ultimi secondi di partita quando gli avversari si sono sbilanciati per recuperare un risultato rubato... e poi al massimo sarebbe stato rosso per Legrottaglie e punizione da fuori area... non fa molta differenza dato che mancavano 5 secondi...


----------



## Dexter (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



 ma dove trovate il coraggio di parlare dopo la partita di ieri !? io quando il milan ruba sto zitto zitto (e me la rido  ) ...parlare di fronte all'evidenza è un chiaro sintomo di faccia da culetto


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



Daje,ammettete sta ladrata e chiudamo la pratica!


----------



## Dottorm (29 Ottobre 2012)

Mi fanno ridere gli juventini che ancora tirano in ballo errori arbitrali, pro e contro che siano, per equilibrare quello che è successo...

Quello che è successo è oltre qualsiasi giustificazione, oltre qualunque realtà. E' molto, molto peggio della svista sul gol di Muntari.
Qui una pressione esterna è giunta ad indurre l'arbitro a rivisitare una sua decisione e capovolgerla. Come sto dicendo spesso in varie sedi, è una cosa inaccettabile ANCHE SE il gol di Bergessio fosse stato effettivamente viziato da fuorigioco. Così come sarebbe stato inconcepibile vedere il Catania riversarsi in massa verso l'arbitro per fare annullare il gol di Vidal per fuorigioco di "Bender".
Va contro ogni principio sportivo, contro ogni lealtà, assolutamente non esiste. Un episodio gravissimo che fa da precedente, che non può essere accettato.

Pulvirenti ha esagerato e pagherà per le sue uscite, ma un concetto l'ha espresso benissimo: qui non siamo a livello di svista, non siamo a livello di errore umano. Qui siamo all'assurdo, in cui dei giocatori (anzi peggio, degli attori al di fuori della partita) inducono l'arbitro a cambiare una decisione presa. Siamo a livello di pressione e di contestare l'insindacabile giudizio del direttore di gara, peraltro con l'aggravante della malafede (visto che non capisco come Pepe abbia mai potuto vedere se era fuorigioco o no, sicuramente non è un guardalinee o un qualsivoglia giudice di gara). Siamo a un livello tale che ci sono così tanti arbitri in campo che ognuno può delegittimare l'altro, quando dovrebbe essere solo uno a decidere, ricordo che un arbitro ha perfino facoltà di convalidare un'azione anche se il guardalinee ha sbandierato, se lo ritiene opportuno.

Tutto ciò mi disgusta, non me ne vogliano gli amici juventini, molti dei quali tiferanno pure con passione e sincero amore per i propri colori. Ma è qualcosa che va condannato a qualunque livello, all'unanimità, l'ho sempre detto che le decisioni andrebbero accettate senza mugugni, urli, proteste e simili. E il primo che fiata AMMONITO.

Così diventa davvero difficile appassionarsi e farsi coinvolgere da uno sport che si rovina giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## gabuz (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Ammonita,alla prossima sei fuori


Per il momento l'ammonito sei tu.
Ironizzare su un provvedimento dello staff, casualmente avvenuto circa mezzora prima del tuo post e nello stesso topic, è un'infrazione del regolamento. Altri dettagli li potrai leggere nel messaggio di infrazione, se vuoi ulteriori chiarimenti ne parliamo via pm.


----------



## Kundera (29 Ottobre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per il momento l'ammonito sei tu.
> Ironizzare su un provvedimento dello staff, casualmente avvenuto circa mezzora prima del tuo post e nello stesso topic, è un'infrazione del regolamento. Altri dettagli li potrai leggere nel messaggio di infrazione, se vuoi ulteriori chiarimenti ne parliamo via pm.


Puntuale e preciso.Non ti sfugge niente eh......


----------



## yelle (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO


uahahahahahah, 5 messaggi in tutto, e uno sprecato in questo modo?


----------



## Hammer (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



Ma stai scherzando?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Pulvirenti deferito ? No. Quando è troppo è troppo. Pulvirenti andrebbe fatto Santo. Messo vicino a Padre Pio e San Tommaso. Là, all'opposto dei dirigenti juventini.





Comunque quoto, sta mania del politicamente corretto in ogni dove ha rotto un po' onestamente.
Quando le ragioni ci sono è anche giusto dissentire in maniera forte, altrimenti lo pigli pure in quel posto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Ottobre 2012)

LoL sono andata un attimo su wikipedia per vedere una cosa di ibrahimovic e a destro trovo questo loool 

LA NOSTRA CARISSIMA JUVENTUS COLPISCE ANCORA, RUBATA LA PARTITA CONTRO IL CATANIA, SIENA, E PARMA. INCREDIBILE QUELLO SUCCESSO DOMENICA 28 OTTOBRE ALLE ORE 12:30 AL MASSIMINO, GOL REGOLARISSIMO ANNULLATO AL CATANIA DALLA PANCHINA BIANCO NERA CHE HA “COSTRETTO” GERVASONI AD ANNULLARE IL GOAL, 8 AMMONIZIONI AL CATANIA, GOL IN FUORIGIOCO CONVALIDATO ALLA JUVENTUS, Più UN ESPULSIONE. POSSIAMO DIRE CHE LA JUVENTUS NON MOLLA NEMMENO DOPO ESSERE STATA IN SERIE B. || 70 (23)


----------



## DR_1 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;52097 ha scritto:


> LoL sono andata un attimo su wikipedia per vedere una cosa di ibrahimovic e a destro trovo questo loool
> 
> LA NOSTRA CARISSIMA JUVENTUS COLPISCE ANCORA, RUBATA LA PARTITA CONTRO IL CATANIA, SIENA, E PARMA. INCREDIBILE QUELLO SUCCESSO DOMENICA 28 OTTOBRE ALLE ORE 12:30 AL MASSIMINO, GOL REGOLARISSIMO ANNULLATO AL CATANIA DALLA PANCHINA BIANCO NERA CHE HA “COSTRETTO” GERVASONI AD ANNULLARE IL GOAL, 8 AMMONIZIONI AL CATANIA, GOL IN FUORIGIOCO CONVALIDATO ALLA JUVENTUS, Più UN ESPULSIONE. POSSIAMO DIRE CHE LA JUVENTUS NON MOLLA NEMMENO DOPO ESSERE STATA IN SERIE B. || 70 (23)



LOL, vabbè i soliti bimbi, anche sulla pagina di Rizzoli comunque --> http://cdn.blogosfere.it/calciomalato/images/wikirizzoli.jpg


----------



## gabuz (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Puntuale e preciso.Non ti sfugge niente eh......


Ok, sei fuori. Altra risposta palesemente polemica nei confronti dell'operato dello staff, contraria al punto 2) del regolamento che *hai accettato*.
Oltretutto dopo che ti era stato *espressamente richiesto* di contattarmi non pubblicamente (altra infrazione al regolamento) ma via pm.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO


Dovresti sapere che il maiuscolo è contrario al regolamento che hai accettato al momento dell'iscrizione su questo forum


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;52097 ha scritto:


> LoL sono andata un attimo su wikipedia per vedere una cosa di ibrahimovic e a destro trovo questo loool
> 
> LA NOSTRA CARISSIMA JUVENTUS COLPISCE ANCORA, RUBATA LA PARTITA CONTRO IL CATANIA, SIENA, E PARMA. INCREDIBILE QUELLO SUCCESSO DOMENICA 28 OTTOBRE ALLE ORE 12:30 AL MASSIMINO, GOL REGOLARISSIMO ANNULLATO AL CATANIA DALLA PANCHINA BIANCO NERA CHE HA “COSTRETTO” GERVASONI AD ANNULLARE IL GOAL, 8 AMMONIZIONI AL CATANIA, GOL IN FUORIGIOCO CONVALIDATO ALLA JUVENTUS, Più UN ESPULSIONE. POSSIAMO DIRE CHE LA JUVENTUS NON MOLLA NEMMENO DOPO ESSERE STATA IN SERIE B. || 70 (23)


----------



## Prinz (29 Ottobre 2012)

I gobbi che in questo topic hanno avuto il coraggio di tirare in mezzo il fuorigioco di Abate per giustificare lo sconquasso criminale di ieri, andrebbero bannati per oltraggio alla decenza e al buon costume. Capisco che il senso di appartenenza porti a patrocinare anche le cause perse pur di difendere i propri colori, ma c'è un limite oltre il quale si sconfina nel ridicolo e nell'indecenza. Cercare conforto in altri episodi onde creare una sorta di contrappeso che giustifichi gli scempi pro juve (v. anche l'anno scorso quando si tirava fuori il goal annullato a Matri per giustificare il goal di Muntari, come dire che un omicidio è parificabile ad un furto di polli) è disonestà intellettuale nel migliore dei casi, nelle restanti ipotesi è dissociazione mentale vera e propria. Chiamasi ebefrenia: patologia psichica irreversibile che affligge ineluttabilmente le menti di tutti i tifosi della FC Mafia.


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



Ma veramente non ti rendi conto della gravità dell'errore dell'arbitro?Ma veramente pensi che questi episodi, che comunque restano discutibili, possano essere paragonati ad uno dei peggiori orrori arbitrali mai fatti? Un pò di obbiettività dai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



se si fischiassero tutti i rigori tipo quello su chiellini stiamo freschi  che poi si trattengono entrambi 

ma poi come possono essere questi episodi paragonati anche un minimo al gol annullato al catania?


----------



## Bawert (29 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se si fischiassero tutti i rigori tipo quello su chiellini stiamo freschi  che poi si trattengono entrambi
> 
> ma poi come possono essere questi episodi paragonati anche un minimo al gol annullato al catania?



Anche solo al gol della Juve.


----------



## Juventino30 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo meritatamente primi in classsifica è già stato detto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Ma veramente non ti rendi conto della gravità dell'errore dell'arbitro?Ma veramente pensi che questi episodi, che comunque restano discutibili, possano essere paragonati ad uno dei peggiori orrori arbitrali mai fatti? Un pò di obbiettività dai...



Attenzione alla sindrome di Stoccolma. Parlare di "orrore arbitrale" va bene, per quanto riguarda l'episodio in oggetto. Avallare tesi come quella che vorrebbe Pepe (!) capace di influenzare o cambiare decisioni arbitrali è captatio benevolentiae. Non ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Siamo meritatamente primi in classsifica è già stato detto?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma infatti siete talmente più forti rispetto alla concorrenza che i favori arbitrarli dovreste condannarli a priori. Ed ammetterli. Questi episodi non fanno altro che macchiare e screditare ulteriormente la vostra immagine.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Spero che quell'arbitro che ha convalidato e poi annullato il gol, venga licenziato. Come si fa a farsi influenzare dalla panchina? Solo in Italia succedono ste cose.


----------



## Juventino30 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti siete talmente più forti rispetto alla concorrenza che i favori arbitrarli dovreste condannarli a priori. Ed ammetterli. Questi episodi non fanno altro che macchiare e screditare ulteriormente la vostra immagine.



Hai ragione, ma che possiamo farci se 6 arbitri non sono capaci di prendere una benedetta giusta decisione? L'arbitro ci aveva azzeccato, ha indicato il centro del campo. E' il giudice di porta ad aver fatto andare in dubbio e confusione tutti, compresi l'arbitro centrale ed il guardalinee, quest'ultimo forse già in dubbio sul fuorigioco (prima alza la bandierina e poi indica il centrocampo, una volta accortosi che l'arbitro stava facendo lo stesso). Da qui tutto questo patatrac...il resto è il solito diluvio universale e mediatico del quale, te lo assicuro, avremmo fatto volentieri a meno, anche perchè non fa bene e non aiuta in vista di Bologna ed Inter.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Sti giudici di porta si stanno rivelando tutt'altro che utili...o moviola in campo o niente.


----------



## Hammer (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Attenzione alla sindrome di Stoccolma. Parlare di "orrore arbitrale" va bene, per quanto riguarda l'episodio in oggetto. Avallare tesi come quella che vorrebbe Pepe (!) capace di influenzare o cambiare decisioni arbitrali è captatio benevolentiae. Non ne abbiamo bisogno.



Intanto Pepe era da espellere, e ciò non è stato fatto.


----------



## DR_1 (29 Ottobre 2012)

A mio avviso ci vorrebbe la tecnologia, proprio come nel basket, altrimenti non si và avanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Ottobre 2012)

oppure si fa come nel rugby che si usa la moviola solo quando lo richiede l'arbitro, e il momento della decisione dura 20 secondi scarsi...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Siamo meritatamente primi in classsifica è già stato detto?



Qualcuno ha mai obiettato sul fatto che lo siete e che vincerete il titolo???No,pero' ieri avete sgraffignato i 3 punti,è palese.D'altronde anhce i quotidiani esteri si sono soffermati sugli episodi e pertanto negare,come qualsiasi cosa negativa vi riguardi,è paradossale!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2012)

Siete primi in classifica ... ma è ben diverso dall'essere primi in classifica con Napoli e Inter praticamente a pari punti, e con una prima sconfitta sul groppone.
E questa eventualità ieri è stata impedita.


----------



## Petrecte (29 Ottobre 2012)

Se c'eravate voi al posto del Catania trucco e parrucco , occhio di lince e monocoglio parlerebbero ancora di brutta aria attorno alla Giuve, di calciopoli e compagnia cantante dai su......è il bue che da del ******* all'asino , la sagra dell'assurdo.......


----------



## Heisenberg (29 Ottobre 2012)

Meritatamente primi in classifica ? Si, e solange è etero.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Il titolo del topic dovrebbe essere Catania-Juventus 1-0, comunque.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma sai che sta succedendo la stessa cosa a me? Son già due anni che ho perso molto attaccamento. Guardo volentieri la champions (che comunque mi fa di tanto in tanto sospettare), ma il campionato sono anni che ho l'impressione si decida ad agosto. E, da notare bene, *indipendentemente da chi lo vinca*, noi, gobbi, intertristi etc.
> 
> Perfino l'estate scorsa tantissima carta straccia "spingeva" la juve "Eh, ma non hanno le coppe", "Eh, ma han messo su una bella squadra" e io ero lì, inebetito da dichiarazioni del genere. Che non capivo.
> 
> A me sta passando la voglia.


Io dubito che la voglia di seguire ardentemente come ero solito fare mi torni, o meglio, continuerò senz'altro a seguire ma in maniera sicuramente più distaccata.
Questa stagione, nonostante tutto, mi sta insegnando molto di più di quanto non mi abbiano insegnato stagioni con coppe e scudetti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il titolo del topic dovrebbe essere Catania-Juventus 1-0, comunque.....


No ma la palla era uscita prima del goal del Catania, no ma al 19' c'era rigore su Chiellini...


----------



## DR_1 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dubito che la voglia di seguire ardentemente come ero solito fare mi torni, o meglio, continuerò senz'altro a seguire ma in maniera sicuramente più distaccata.
> Questa stagione, nonostante tutto, mi sta insegnando molto di più di quanto non mi abbiano insegnato stagioni con coppe e scudetti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


La maggior parte dei tifosi dice questo perchè si è passato dall'essere competitivi a squadra mediocre, con le cessioni di T.Silva ed Ibra.
Secondo me questa stagione ti sta insegnando solo ad essere "umile" per così dire, dato che seguo il forum da diverso tempo (ancor prima del trasferimento su questo circuito) ricordo bene l'anno scorso certi commenti:"Ah vinciamo il campionato a mani basse " - "Tanto questi mediocri a Gennaio si stancano" " Dove vogliano andare con Giaccherini" ecc.
Certi commenti su: "Io ormai non seguo più il calcio,perso la voglia" - " Ah perchè c'è ancora qualcuno che guarda la serie A? " "Guardate che schifo la Rubentus" , come se la Juventus vi avesse tolto la voglia di seguire il calcio, cioè , sono veramente fuori luogo.
Fino all'anno scorso il Milan si seguiva più volentieri rispetto ad ora, normale, ci sta, ma quello che intendo dire alla fine (non per fare il moralista), è che è troppo comodo seguire la propria squadra solo quando vince, per poi uscire con sparate del genere una volta che la squadra è in certe condizioni come quest'anno.
Anche questa è una forma di vittimismo, la squadra va sempre sostenuta nella buona e nella cattiva sorte aldilà delle prestazioni, altrimenti si è solo pseudo tifosi.

Non prenderlo come un commento rivolto a te direttamente, è un commento generale.





> Il titolo del topic dovrebbe essere Catania-Juventus 1-0, comunque.....



Come già detto, 1-0 partita chiusa? 
Vero che la partita avrebbe potuto prendere una piega diversa da entrambe le parti, e magari avremmo pure perso per carità, ci può stare, ma arrivare a dire uno a zero per il Catania, ufficiale sconfitta Juve, per un episodio successo al 20° del primo tempo se non erro, con un intera partita davanti (un tempo e mezzo), strappa un sorriso sinceramente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Obiettivamente l'anno scorso senza infortuni beccavate 10 punti.Sicuro!


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Pulvirenti Santo Subito.


----------



## DR_1 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente l'anno scorso senza infortuni beccavate 10 punti.Sicuro!



Giusto per accostare un esempio, anche i Bulls l'anno scorso senza l'infortunio di Rose avrebbero potuto tranquillamente raggiungere le finali ad est, alla fine gli infortuni fanno parte del percorso di una stagione, non ci si può fare nulla.
Non dimenticatevi inoltre, che a parte il famoso gol di muntari, eravate a +7 con infortuni e tutto. Vi siete suicidati da soli dilapidando lo scarto.
Per non parlare del fatto che sarebbe bastato comprare nella sessione estiva 2-3 buoni gregari per rinconfermarvi tranquillamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Giusto per accostare un esempio, anche i Bulls l'anno scorso senza l'infortunio di Rose avrebbero potuto tranquillamente raggiungere le finali ad est, alla fine gli infortuni fanno parte del percorso di una stagione, non ci si può fare nulla.
> Non dimenticatevi inoltre, che a parte il famoso gol di muntari, eravate a +7 con infortuni e tutto. Vi siete suicidati da soli dilapidando lo scarto.
> Per non parlare del fatto che sarebbe bastato comprare nella sessione estiva 2-3 buoni gregari per rinconfermarvi tranquillamente.


Penso che sarebbe bastato anche il gol di Muntari,con voi a -7,avreste subito anche il primo K.O. a cui sarebbe seguita meno fiducia nell'ambiente e quant'altrramai è andata,voi fate i duri in un campionato di scapoli e ammogliati,farete record su record finche' il Milan non si degnera' di tornare a fare il MIlan,ridando luce alle squadre italiane in Europa,perche' se aspettiamo voi.....


----------



## Juventino30 (30 Ottobre 2012)

I campionati che vince la Juve (e dove magari il Milan non figura bene) sono quelli tra scapoli ed ammogliati...quelli che vincono gli altri sono tornei degni della massima attenzione, roba da Premier...la musichetta è la solita. Io per la "luce" mi preoccuperei, fossi un milanista, di aspettare di vedere prima accendersi quella in società, perchè l'interruttore è in mano a Berlusconi, ultimamente un pò "distratto"...Se la luce non l'accende lui il Milan rimarrà al buio per parecchio tempo, temo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> I campionati che vince la Juve (e dove magari il Milan non figura bene) sono quelli tra scapoli ed ammogliati...


è innegabile che il campionato in corso sia un torneo tra scapoli e ammogliati,se poi si vuole negare anche questo...quali sarebbero le grandi squadre che potrebbero darvi fastidio? il napoli di maradona? la lazio di mancini?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> I campionati che vince la Juve (e dove magari il Milan non figura bene) sono quelli tra scapoli ed ammogliati...quelli che vincono gli altri sono tornei degni della massima attenzione, roba da Premier...la musichetta è la solita. Io per la "luce" mi preoccuperei, fossi un milanista, di aspettare di vedere prima accendersi quella in società, perchè l'interruttore è in mano a Berlusconi, ultimamente un pò "distratto"...Se la luce non l'accende lui il Milan rimarrà al buio per parecchio tempo, temo.



Ma tu preoccupati delle faccende bianconere,che al Milan pensiamo noi e don't worry che ritorneremo.Nel caso in cui si accendesse la "spia araba" le altre 19 squadra possono fare anche un campionato a parte!


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma tu preoccupati delle faccende bianconere,che al Milan pensiamo noi e don't worry che ritorneremo.*Nel caso in cui si accendesse la "spia araba"* le altre 19 squadra possono fare anche un campionato a parte!




SE SE......

tremate allora,perché SE LORO si svegliano..........


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Beh caro Lollo tra non molto saremo costretti a dire,per farli contenti,che la serie A è un gran campionato e che la Juve non è stata per nulla favorito dalle decisioni arbitrali,favori che peraltro reputo involontati,in quanto non credo alla malafede,ma semplicemente alla sudditanza psicologica,in minor parte applicata anche verso le altre 2 big!


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh caro Lollo tra non molto saremo costretti a dire,per farli contenti,che la serie A è un gran campionato e che la Juve non è stata per nulla favorito dalle decisioni arbitrali,favori che peraltro reputo involontati,in quanto non credo alla malafede,ma semplicemente alla sudditanza psicologica,in minor parte applicata anche verso le altre 2 big!




La mia era una battuta sugli investitori stranieri  Noi avremmo dei cinesi,finora abb.za silenti però 

Sinceramente parlando,a me ste cose dispiacciono PER DAVVERO

Perché i gobbi,per quanto possa detestarli cordialmente,sono una squadra vera e il campionato che hanno vinto l'anno scorso (al di la di Muntari) e quello che probabilmente vinceranno quest'anno sono meritati


Sulla competitività del campionato.......alla fine è tutto relativo.....conta che arrivi primo,e se le altre non sono competitive....affari loro
Si diceva la stessa cosa degli ultimi campionati vinti dall'Inter e del vostro vinto 2 anni fa....


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La mia era una battuta sugli investitori stranieri  Noi avremmo dei cinesi,finora abb.za silenti però
> 
> Sinceramente parlando,a me ste cose dispiacciono PER DAVVERO
> 
> ...



Squadra vera un par de ciufoli.
Campionati meritati un par de ciufoli.

Corrotti, bugiardi, imbroglioni, ladri, mentitori, criminali, delinquenti. Ecco gli aggettivi o sostantivi corretti per queste persone. I "vero" e i "meritato" lasciamoli ad altri, non all'associazione corruzione calcio juventus.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La mia era una battuta sugli investitori stranieri  Noi avremmo dei cinesi,finora abb.za silenti però
> 
> Sinceramente parlando,a me ste cose dispiacciono PER DAVVERO
> 
> ...



Ah certo per me chi vince alla fine merita,come peraltro se fossimo arrivati noi davanti!


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dei tifosi dice questo perchè si è passato dall'essere competitivi a squadra mediocre, con le cessioni di T.Silva ed Ibra.
> Secondo me questa stagione ti sta insegnando solo ad essere "umile" per così dire, dato che seguo il forum da diverso tempo (ancor prima del trasferimento su questo circuito) ricordo bene l'anno scorso certi commenti:"Ah vinciamo il campionato a mani basse " - "Tanto questi mediocri a Gennaio si stancano" " Dove vogliano andare con Giaccherini" ecc.
> Certi commenti su: "Io ormai non seguo più il calcio,perso la voglia" - " Ah perchè c'è ancora qualcuno che guarda la serie A? " "Guardate che schifo la Rubentus" , come se la Juventus vi avesse tolto la voglia di seguire il calcio, cioè , sono veramente fuori luogo.
> Fino all'anno scorso il Milan si seguiva più volentieri rispetto ad ora, normale, ci sta, ma quello che intendo dire alla fine (non per fare il moralista), è che è troppo comodo seguire la propria squadra solo quando vince, per poi uscire con sparate del genere una volta che la squadra è in certe condizioni come quest'anno.
> ...



Francamente, io ho perso grande entusiasmo da luglio 2010.
Ho perso entusiasmo da campione d'Italia eh.


----------



## Prinz (30 Ottobre 2012)

Bella faccia tosta sti gobbi. Lo scorso anno, non contenti di aver rubato in maniera plateale un campionato, inscenavano pianti sofoclei, invocando fantomatici complotti e atteggiandosi addirittura a vittime, ora hanno pure il coraggio di venire qui a dare lezioni di morigeratezza. Ebefrenici, schizoidi, dissociati mentali. Materiale per strizzacervelli. Io della falsa sportività, del politically correct a tutti i costi non so che farmene. Di fronte ad episodi del genere alzerò sempre la voce, perché questo è un deja-vu, ci siamo già passati, siamo vaccinati. LA STORIA NON MENTE. L'unica soluzione praticabile per salvare il Calcio in Italia: radiare la società e obliterare il suo nome. Non è stato fatto quando andava fatto, i risultati sono gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Juventino30 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Senza la Juve sarebbe un campionato tremendamente noioso. Di cosa parlerebbero i complottisti ed i frustrati sempre e comunque? Quale nemico od orco si inventerebbero per giustificare i propri fallimenti sportivi? Chi odiare ancor prima di amare la propria squadra? Senza la Juve avremmo una Italia piena di orfani.


----------



## MilanForever (30 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> L'unica soluzione praticabile per salvare il Calcio in Italia: radiare la società e obliterare il suo nome. Non è stato fatto quando andava fatto, i risultati sono gli occhi di tutti.



Nel calcio ci sono e ci sono sempre state combine, corruzione, lotte di potere tra le società, scandali scommesse, doping ecc. Se si radiassero tutte le società implicate non esisterebbe il calcio e non esisteremmo neanche noi. 

Che poi la frequenza con cui la juve si ritrova al centro dello scandalo sia piuttosto alta è un altro dato altrettanto evidente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Senza la Juve sarebbe un campionato tremendamente noioso. Di cosa parlerebbero i complottisti ed i frustrati sempre e comunque? Quale nemico od orco si inventerebbero per giustificare i propri fallimenti sportivi? Chi odiare ancor prima di amare la propria squadra? Senza la Juve avremmo una Italia piena di orfani.



Beh non ti pare di esagerare?


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Senza la Juve sarebbe un campionato tremendamente noioso. Di cosa parlerebbero i complottisti ed i frustrati sempre e comunque? Quale nemico od orco si inventerebbero per giustificare i propri fallimenti sportivi? Chi odiare ancor prima di amare la propria squadra? Senza la Juve avremmo una Italia piena di orfani.



Io ho ricevuto un ammonizione per molto meno, chiedo ai moderatori di intervenire, questo post è un insulto per tutti i milanisti.


----------



## Prinz (30 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Nel calcio ci sono e ci sono sempre state combine, corruzione, lotte di potere tra le società, scandali scommesse, doping ecc. Se si radiassero tutte le società implicate non esisterebbe il calcio e non esisteremmo neanche noi.
> 
> Che poi la frequenza con cui la juve si ritrova al centro dello scandalo sia piuttosto alta è un altro dato altrettanto evidente.



la storia di questa società è storia di malaffare e prevaricazione e non dai tempi di Moggi, ma almeno dagli anni 60, da quel famoso inter-juve in cui Moratti padre mandò in campo la Primavera. Hanno ladrato decine e decine di scudetti alla luce del sole. Ripassatevi un po' di storia del campionato italiano, rispolvererete tante belle cose. Per non parlare poi del fatto che siano in ogni scandalo: dalle scommesse, al doping, agli arbitri. Hanno almeno, e sottolineo ALMENO, 10 scudetti in più di quelli che dovrebbero avere, altro che 30 e tutti sul campo. Sono la mafia del calcio, l'incarnazione e il simbolo di tutto il marcio che c'è in questo sport. Andrebbero radiati e cancellati dalla memoria sportiva.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> la storia di questa società è storia di malaffare e prevaricazione e non dai tempi di Moggi, ma almeno dagli anni 60, a quel famoso inter-juve in cui Moratti padre mandò in campo la Primavera. Hanno ladrato decine e decine di scudetti alla luce del sole. Ripassatevi un po' di storia del campionato italiano, rispolvererete tante belle cose. Per non parlare poi del fatto che siano in ogni scandalo: dalle scommesse, al doping, agli arbitri. Hanno almeno, e sottolineo ALMENO, 10 scudetti in più di quelli che dovrebbero avere, altro che 30 e tutti sul campo. Sono la mafia del calcio, l'incarnazione e il simbolo di tutto il marcio che c'è in questo sport. Andrebbero radiati e cancellati dalla memoria sportiva.



Parole assiomatiche, indiscutibili, veritiere, eccelse, da stampare su blocchi di granito e apporre in cima a un'albero dorato sul monte sinai, ove i pellegrini possano recarsi per adorarle, apprenderle, trasportarle in altri lidi e tramandarle ai posteri con dovizia di particolari e gioia.


----------



## Hammer (30 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> *Senza la Juve sarebbe un campionato tremendamente noioso*. Di cosa parlerebbero i complottisti ed i frustrati sempre e comunque? Quale nemico od orco si inventerebbero per giustificare i propri fallimenti sportivi? Chi odiare ancor prima di amare la propria squadra? Senza la Juve avremmo una Italia piena di orfani.



Quando eravate in Serie B si stava così bene...


----------



## Juventino30 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh non ti pare di esagerare?



Leggendo i giornali (la tv ormai me la risparmio) direi di no. Tastando il polso degli antijuventini militanti dire ugualmente di no.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Io ho ricevuto un ammonizione per molto meno, chiedo ai moderatori di intervenire, questo post è un insulto per tutti i milanisti.



Dovrei avrei citato in quel post il Milan? Perchè magari l'ho fatto e non me ne sono accorto.


----------



## Bawert (30 Ottobre 2012)

Sto vittismo degli Juventini lo trovo a dir poco scandaloso, é la cosa che odio più di tutti: almeno se ne stiano zitti dopo quello che é successo a Catania...


----------



## Juventino30 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Il Catania è storia chiusa. Adesso c'è il Bologna. Gli episodi alla "er go de Turone" se li ricordano a vita solo le squadre che vincono ogni mezzo secolo (oltre agli amatissimi e fissati nemici della Juve). Qua il presente invece dice che c'è un campionato da giocare.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il Catania è storia chiusa. Adesso c'è il Bologna. Gli episodi alla "er go de Turone" se li ricordano a vita solo le squadre che vincono ogni mezzo secolo (oltre agli amatissimi e fissati nemici della Juve). Qua il presente invece dice che c'è un campionato da giocare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dei tifosi dice questo perchè si è passato dall'essere competitivi a squadra mediocre, con le cessioni di T.Silva ed Ibra.
> Secondo me questa stagione ti sta insegnando solo ad essere "umile" per così dire, dato che seguo il forum da diverso tempo (ancor prima del trasferimento su questo circuito) ricordo bene l'anno scorso certi commenti:"Ah vinciamo il campionato a mani basse " - "Tanto questi mediocri a Gennaio si stancano" " Dove vogliano andare con Giaccherini" ecc.
> Certi commenti su: "Io ormai non seguo più il calcio,perso la voglia" - " Ah perchè c'è ancora qualcuno che guarda la serie A? " "Guardate che schifo la Rubentus" , come se la Juventus vi avesse tolto la voglia di seguire il calcio, cioè , sono veramente fuori luogo.
> Fino all'anno scorso il Milan si seguiva più volentieri rispetto ad ora, normale, ci sta, ma quello che intendo dire alla fine (non per fare il moralista), è che è troppo comodo seguire la propria squadra solo quando vince, per poi uscire con sparate del genere una volta che la squadra è in certe condizioni come quest'anno.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.
Io la forza di seguire questo Milan non ce l'ho e non ce l'ho non perché voglia solo vincere, io il Milan di Leonardo, il Milan di Ancelotti post-Atene lo seguivo, di bocconi amari ne ho buttati giù.
Io non ho la forza di seguire questa squadra perché è il prodotto di bugie/incompetenza/prese in giro/pigrizia/disinteresse, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, di questa società e io davvero non ce la faccio a stare indietro alle scempiaggini della proprietà, mi sento un ********, detto papale papale.
Io mi sento più milanista facendo così che seguendo come un caprone, perché dovrei continuare con i paraocchi a farmi il fegato tanto e a comportarmi da tifoso(ammesso che il mio comportamento attuale non lo sia)se poi la società è la prima a non comportarsi da società ? Ecco tutto.

E il discorso Juve esula da quanto detto, infatti il discorso Juve era un fattore aggiuntivo a quanto detto, non integrante.
Io ho sopportato 4 anni di interisti, come la mettiamo ? Perché non sopporto un paio di Juve ? perché rosico ? Non mi sembra sufficiente... perché sono stanco di avere a che fare con gente che nega l'innegabile e ingrossarmi ulteriormente il fegato appresso a questi per cosa poi ? Per un business governato dai soldi ? Io *non* voglio credere che sia deciso tutto a tavolino perché sarebbe la mazzata definitiva, definitiva. Si, mi farò portatore di discorsi complottisti ma non è neanche quello che voglio dire, qua se esistono i complotti esistono a favore di tutti, pochi cavoli.

Io non smetterò mai di seguire perché a me piace lo sport e per quanto riguarda il calcio gente che lo sa giocare, io m'innamorai dei colori e non del presidente, grazie a dio e per questo non smetterò mai di seguire, fatto sta che sto aprendo un attimino gli occhi o almeno così mi sembra, forse solo adesso capisco minimamente quanto diceva un utente che girava su questi lidi una volta.


----------



## Juventino30 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>




Era un semplice invito a voltare pagina, diretto a me più che altro. Il Catania _per me_ è storia chiusa.


----------



## MilanForever (30 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> la storia di questa società è storia di malaffare e prevaricazione e non dai tempi di Moggi, ma almeno dagli anni 60, da quel famoso inter-juve in cui Moratti padre mandò in campo la Primavera. Hanno ladrato decine e decine di scudetti alla luce del sole. Ripassatevi un po' di storia del campionato italiano, rispolvererete tante belle cose. Per non parlare poi del fatto che siano in ogni scandalo: dalle scommesse, al doping, agli arbitri. Hanno almeno, e sottolineo ALMENO, 10 scudetti in più di quelli che dovrebbero avere, altro che 30 e tutti sul campo. Sono la mafia del calcio, l'incarnazione e il simbolo di tutto il marcio che c'è in questo sport. Andrebbero radiati e cancellati dalla memoria sportiva.



Se queste sono le argomentazioni, qui mi fermo.


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Se queste sono le argomentazioni, qui mi fermo.



argomentazioni ampiamente suffragate da fatti storici incontrovertibili.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> argomentazioni ampiamente suffragate da fatti storici incontrovertibili.



La bibbia, capitolo secondo.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (31 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Catania Juventus 0-1 (28.10.12) La Vera moviola - YouTube
> 
> NON NE PARLATE DI QUESTO MI RACCOMANDO



l'ho visto questo video. Dopo che ho l'asciato il mio commento, per qualche OSCURO motivo l'autore ha disattivato i commenti.


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il Catania è storia chiusa. Adesso c'è il Bologna. Gli episodi alla "er go de Turone" se li ricordano a vita solo le squadre che vincono ogni mezzo secolo (oltre agli amatissimi e fissati nemici della Juve). Qua il presente invece dice che c'è un campionato da giocare.



Avete ragione, non è mai successo nulla.
- non avete rubato PLATEALMENTE il campionato all'Inter nel 61;
- Lobello non vi consegnò lo scudetto nel 72 con direzioni di gara ignobili nello scontro diretto col Milan e nella gara successiva tra Milan e Cagliari;
- nel 73 non avete vinto lo scudo grazie anche ad una delle più scandalose direzioni di gara che la storia ricordi in Lazio - Milan con goal regolarissimo annullato a Chiarugi e Rigore netto su RIvera;
- nell'80 non eravate coinvolti nel calcioscommesse e Bologna - Juve non fu taroccata. Giusto non mandarvi in B;
- nell'81, campionato regolarmente giocato perché era stata giusta la decisione di non mandarvi in B per le scommesse, il goal di Turone era in fuoriogioco netto;
- nell'82 non avete sorpassato la Fiorentina all'ultima giornata grazie ad un goal ingiustamente annullato a Graziani contro il Cagliari;
- nel 98 tutti quegli scempi che culminarono nell'episodio Iuliano - Ronaldo non sono mai accaduti;
- nel 2000, scudo poi ingiustamente vinto dalla Lazio, De Santis non annullò un goal regolarissimo a Cannavaro in Juve - Parma;
- ineccepibili le direzioni di gara in Juve- milan e Siena- Milan, campionato 2004-05;
- il tiro di Pellissier non era entrato in Chievo - juve dello stesso anno;
- il goal di Muntari non è mai accaduto, così come i goal annullati a Seedorf a Firenze e i fuorigioco sacrosanti fischiati a Boateng e Ibra in Catania-Milan;
- nella seconda metà dei 90 non vi dopavate;
- Moggi non corrompeva gli arbitri e usava metodi moralmente inattaccabili per condurre le iniziative di mercato;

Mi fermo qui, ma ho volutamente tralasciato un sacco di altri episodi mai accaduti e che giustamente vanno cancellati dalla memoria. Se li ricordano solo i fissati antijuve. Un po' la stessa cosa che succede per i delitti di mafia o gli innumerevoli crimini perpetrati da Berlusconi. Se li ricordano solo i fissati antimafia e gli antiBerlusconiani. Cancelliamoli dalla memoria. Andiamo avanti, fiduciosi. Non è successo niente. Non è stata la Juve, sono stati gli elfi del Bosco Atro a barare e truccare i campionati. 30 e tutti sul campo.


----------



## LeonFlare (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Avete ragione, non è mai successo nulla.
> - non avete rubato PLATEALMENTE il campionato all'Inter nel 61;
> - Lobello non vi consegnò lo scudetto nel 72 con direzioni di gara ignobili nello scontro diretto col Milan e nella gara successiva tra Milan e Cagliari;
> - nel 73 non avete vinto lo scudo grazie anche ad una delle più scandalose direzioni di gara che la storia ricordi in Lazio - Milan con goal regolarissimo annullato a Chiarugi e Rigore netto su RIvera;
> ...



Non è che il Milan o altre società di calcio siano da meno, se conti gli errori arbitrali.
Infatti gli errori arbitrali esistevano prima ed esistono oggi, ma a voi fa piacere credere (come d'altronde i vostri fratellastri di milano) che quando la Juventus perde allora il calcio italiano è pulito, mentre quando vince è sporco. Per anni ci hanno fatto le palle piene per la storia del calcio italiano pulito dopo il 2006, adesso improvvisamente è tornato sporco perchè la Juventus vince.
Se vi siete stancati di assistere a sconfitte o pareggi della vostra squadra non è colpa nostra, se vi siete stancati di vedere la Juventus vincere non è colpa nostra, se pensate a dietrologie e complotti solo perchè fate pena allora sarebbe il caso di non guardare più una partita di calcio. A quanto pare ho capito che i tifosi della vostra squadra vogliono tifare solo ed esclusivamente quando si vince, ecco, non funziona in questo modo, fatevene una ragione. Ripeto ancora una volta : dovreste chiedere alla società perchè si è andati ad indebolire un gruppo dove solo due anni fa si era inizializzato un nuovo ciclo vincente.
Fa comodo gridare al complotto quando un'altra squadra vince...
Bada bene, lo stesso errore lo fanno anche molti tifosi juventini.


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

questi sono fatti. E non mi risulta che fatti analoghi siano capitati con la stessa frequenza e negli stessi termini di gravità a favore di Inter, Milan, Roma o chicchessia.non c'entra nulla il momento che sta attraversando il Milan, sono cose che dico da una vita. poi figurati, posso citarti tranquillamente anche gli orrori pro Milan o proInter, se ti fa piacere. Ma non hanno nulla a che vedere con i crimini perpetrati con sconcertante assiduità dall'Associazione a delinquere per eccellenza del calcio italiano


----------



## MilanForever (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> argomentazioni ampiamente suffragate da fatti storici incontrovertibili.



I fatti storici incontrovertibili sono i singoli episodi delle partite? I replay? Le moviole su cui ognuno dice tutto e il contrario di tutto e anche dopo anni non si riesce a capire cosa sia realmente successo? Le tue sono interpretazioni, altrochè.

Fatti storici incontrovertibili (e bada bene, nella maniera più assoluta non per questo giusti) semmai sono i processi e le condanne. E allora mi viene in mente che noi nel 1980 siamo stati retrocessi in B per lo scandalo scommesse, mi viene in mente il processo per doping, quello sui passaporti, mi viene in mente di calciopoli in cui sono state condannate quattro squadre (almeno per quanto riguarda la serie A), tra cui noi di nuovo, mi viene in mente che l'anno scorso sull'inter sono venute fuori cose gravi almeno quanto quelle sulla juve del 2006 se non di più, mi viene in mente il nuovo scandalo scommesse ecc.

A questo punto radiamo tutte le società e siamo a posto. Smettete di seguire il calcio ragazzi, che vi devo dire.

Ora smetto sul serio perchè siamo clamorosamente off topic.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> I fatti storici incontrovertibili sono i singoli episodi delle partite? I replay? Le moviole su cui ognuno dice tutto e il contrario di tutto e anche dopo anni non si riesce a capire cosa sia realmente successo? Le tue sono interpretazioni, altrochè.
> 
> Fatti storici incontrovertibili (e bada bene, nella maniera più assoluta non per questo giusti) semmai sono i processi e le condanne. E allora mi viene in mente che noi nel 1980 siamo stati retrocessi in B per lo scandalo scommesse, mi viene in mente il processo per doping, quello sui passaporti, mi viene in mente di calciopoli in cui sono state condannate quattro squadre (almeno per quanto riguarda la serie A), tra cui noi di nuovo, mi viene in mente che l'anno scorso sull'inter sono venute fuori cose gravi almeno quanto quelle sulla juve del 2006 se non di più, mi viene in mente il nuovo scandalo scommesse ecc.
> 
> ...



Perdonami forever,ma ho notata una cosa,cioe' che praticamente il 90% dei tuoi messaggi riguardano la JUve,dove tendi a difendere qualsiasi cosa riguardi la squadra bianconera(su alcune sono d'accordo),Ora la butto lì,scherzosamente,sei sicuto di essere tifoso del Milan??No perche' se non fosse cosi' fa nulla,qui ci sono alcuni utenti non milanisti molto simpatici! 

Chiuso l'O.T.!


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Quello che dici avrebbe un senso se la verità giudiziale coincidesse necessariamente con la verità storica. Ma così non è. Ad esempio la juve nel calcioscommesse dell'80 c'entrava alla grandissima, come è venuto fuori successivamente, eppure non le è stato torto un capello: sono rimasti in serie A e non contenti hanno rubato due scudetti a Roma e Fiorentina in rapida successione. Come se poi, calciopoli e il doping fossero robetta. Già solo per questo meritavano di essere relegati a calcare i campi di Gioi e Strozzagalli la domenica, altro che Serie B


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Quello che dici avrebbe un senso se la verità giudiziale coincidesse necessariamente con la verità storica. Ma così non è. Ad esempio la juve nel calcioscommesse dell'80 c'entrava alla grandissima, come è venuto fuori successivamente, eppure non le è stato torto un capello: sono rimasti in serie A e non contenti hanno rubato due scudetti a Roma e Fiorentina in rapida successione. Come se poi, calciopoli e il doping fossero robetta. Già solo per questo meritavano di essere relegati a calcare i campi di Gioi e Strozzagalli la domenica, altro che Serie B



What???


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> What???



i primi due paesi sperduti che mi son venuti in mente. Per dire che dovevano finire a fare la terza categoria. Che poi ho pure sbagliato: è Strangolagalli, non Strozzagalli


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

,li avevo presi per 2 calciatori!


----------



## MilanForever (31 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perdonami forever,ma ho notata una cosa,cioe' che praticamente il 90% dei tuoi messaggi riguardano la JUve,dove tendi a difendere qualsiasi cosa riguardi la squadra bianconera(su alcune sono d'accordo),Ora la butto lì,scherzosamente,sei sicuto di essere tifoso del Milan??No perche' se non fosse cosi' fa nulla,qui ci sono alcuni utenti non milanisti molto simpatici!
> 
> Chiuso l'O.T.!



[OT]

No, sono milanista da 27 anni  

Mi ritengo tuttavia uno sportivo e non mi piace per niente il campanilismo. Se hai seguito i miei discorsi, avrai notato che parlo di juve solamente perchè al momento è la squadra al centro delle discussioni ma il messaggio che vorrei far passare è che i favoritismi, la sudditanza psicologica e sicuramente anche molte cose scorrette e illegali, per carità, fanno parte (purtroppo) del sistema calcio. Avrei potuto dire la stessa cosa dell'inter o della roma. Il calcio è sempre stato così, io non vedo società nettamente favorite rispetto ad altre (per quanto riguarda le grandi ovviamente). Magari nel palazzo i giochi di potere fanno si che si alternino periodi "favorevoli" a qualche squadra a periodi favorevoli ad altre e ora tocca alla juve, così come è toccato all'inter dopo calciopoli. 

Sono poi altrettanto convinto che occorra rispettare gli avversari sul campo che possono avere si episodi a proprio favore, ma che alla fine meritano i successi che conseguono, come la juve lo scorso anno.

Io ho tanto amici juventini che mi facevano i complimenti per il milan quando dominavamo in europa, così come io ho fatto loro i complimenti per lo scorso campionato.

Sarò troppo idealista ma c'è una tendenza sbagliata (imho) all'origine di molte considerazioni qui dentro e in generale nel mondo del pallone. Basterebbe togliersi il paraocchi del tifoso ogni tanto.

[/OT]


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Beh ti posso quotare sul fatto che la Juve c'entri nulla nel calcio-scommesse,che vi siano prove inutilizzabili giuridicamente contro Conte nel processo e quant'altro,ma sul fatto che la Juve abbia sguazzato nei meandri del calcio negli ultimi 50 anni,limitando le altre squadre in lotta è altrettanto vero.Agnelli guidava il calcio,anzi né è stato il padrone incontrastato per molto molto tempo!


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Parole idilliache, assiomatiche quelle di Prinz, che colpiscono nel profondo dei tifosi della associazione corruzione calcio juventus, perle rare che certificano ciò che la realtà ci espone brutalmente tutte le domeniche da sempre a questa parte: la juventus in toto è un organizzazione criminale e meritadi essere radiata dalla realtà quotidiana e non.


----------



## LeonFlare (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Quello che dici avrebbe un senso se la verità giudiziale coincidesse necessariamente con la verità storica. Ma così non è. Ad esempio la juve nel calcioscommesse dell'80 c'entrava alla grandissima, come è venuto fuori successivamente, eppure non le è stato torto un capello: sono rimasti in serie A e non contenti hanno rubato due scudetti a Roma e Fiorentina in rapida successione. Come se poi, calciopoli e il doping fossero robetta. Già solo per questo meritavano di essere relegati a calcare i campi di Gioi e Strozzagalli la domenica, altro che Serie B



Se proprio dobbiamo parlare di processi la Juventus è stata ASSOLTA e ritenunta innocente dal processo di Calciopoli. Ciò che dici sono solo interpretazioni come dice il tuo collega di tifo per l'appunto.
Per quanto riguarda Heisenberg ormai abbiamo imparato a conoscerlo tutti: sembra quasi che qualche juventino gli abbia fot.... la sua fidanzata, ovviamente scherzo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Ottobre 2012)

lo sostengo da praticamente sempre: i tifosi delle altre squadre qui non dovrebbero starci.
faziosità e trollaggio allo stato puro.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> lo sostengo da praticamente sempre: i tifosi delle altre squadre qui non dovrebbero starci.
> faziosità e trollaggio allo stato puro.



E chi replica a questo trolling viene redarguito.


----------



## Liuk (31 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Se proprio dobbiamo parlare di processi la Juventus è stata ASSOLTA e ritenunta innocente dal processo di Calciopoli.



Questa è la più grande bugia mai detta da un tifoso Juventino.
Il Più importante dirigente di quella Juventus è stato RADIATO dal calcio. E tutti i suoi compari sono stati condannati. Assolti un corno.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Se proprio dobbiamo parlare di processi la Juventus è stata ASSOLTA e ritenunta innocente dal processo di Calciopoli. Ciò che dici sono solo interpretazioni come dice il tuo collega di tifo per l'appunto.
> Per quanto riguarda Heisenberg ormai abbiamo imparato a conoscerlo tutti: sembra quasi che qualche juventino gli abbia fot.... la sua fidanzata, ovviamente scherzo.


 [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque aldila' delle polemiche io credo che ci sia solo ed esclusivamente(anche se non è poco visti i risultati)una forte sudditanza psicologica verso la Juve.Chi parla di complotti in seno alla FIGC lo fa per deduzione,per tifo,ovviamente non ci sono prove a riguardo!


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Se proprio dobbiamo parlare di processi la Juventus è stata ASSOLTA e ritenunta innocente dal processo di Calciopoli. Ciò che dici sono solo interpretazioni come dice il tuo collega di tifo per l'appunto.
> Per quanto riguarda Heisenberg ormai abbiamo imparato a conoscerlo tutti: sembra quasi che qualche juventino gli abbia fot.... la sua fidanzata, ovviamente scherzo.



A parte che io ho detto che bisogna separare verità processuale e verità storica, si vede che non hai afferrato il senso del mio post. Comunque la tua affermazione sul coinvolgimento della Juve in calciopoli è una chiara manifestazione dei disturbi ebefrenici che tipicamente affliggono voi tifosi gobbi: Calciopoli non c'è mai stata, Moggi non possedeva Sim svizzere e non parlava con gli arbitri, gli "errori" pro juve mai avvenuti. E' una nostra proiezione mentale, un'"INTERPRETAZIONE". Poveri noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Ottobre 2012)

E' un discorso senza via d'uscita, gli Juventini non ammetteranno mai certe cose. "Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa".


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un discorso senza via d'uscita, gli Juventini non ammetteranno mai certe cose. "Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa".



Ne sono consapevole, è solo che li compatisco: la gobbite è una gran brutta malattia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ne sono consapevole, è solo che li compatisco: la gobbite è una gran brutta malattia.



Dillo a me! Sono circondato da amici gobbi. Dallo scorso anno è una guerra continua


----------



## Juventino30 (31 Ottobre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> *Se proprio dobbiamo parlare di processi la Juventus è stata ASSOLTA e ritenunta innocente dal processo di Calciopoli.* Ciò che dici sono solo interpretazioni come dice il tuo collega di tifo per l'appunto.
> Per quanto riguarda Heisenberg ormai abbiamo imparato a conoscerlo tutti: sembra quasi che qualche juventino gli abbia fot.... la sua fidanzata, ovviamente scherzo.



Non è esattamente così. Dal processo di Napoli è emerso che la Juventus (intesa come società calcistica) *non ha alterato il campionato 2005* (il 2006 non è stato neppure sottoposto ad indagine) e che dunque il campionato 2005 è regolare. Invece sono stati condannati in primo grado Moggi e Giraudo per aver tentato di mettere in piedi una frode sportiva. Adesso per Giraudo è cominciato l'appello sempre a Napoli. Questo è ciò che è emerso dal primo grado.


----------



## Juventino30 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque aldila' delle polemiche io credo che ci sia solo ed esclusivamente(anche se non è poco visti i risultati)una forte sudditanza psicologica verso la Juve.Chi parla di complotti in seno alla FIGC lo fa per deduzione,per tifo,ovviamente non ci sono prove a riguardo!



La sudditanza psicologica esiste da sempre e sempre nei confronti delle squadre che, in un dato momento storico, sono le più forti. Non esiste a "prescindere", perchè allora la Juventus ne avrebbe dovuto beneficiare anche nei suoi momenti di pochezza tecnica e di risultati (il periodo post-Platini, ad esempio, o quello post-calciopoli). Della sudditanza psicologica se ne sono avvantaggiati tutti, la Juve, il Milan, l'Inter, le stesse romane nei loro periodi di gloria e pure il Napoli quando c'era Ferlaino (voi milanisti dovreste ricordarvelo bene, dato che foste gli avversari diretti di quel Napoli). 

Ora, siccome la Juve è storicamente quella che in Italia ha aperto più cicli, è ovviamente anche quella che più ha usufruito di questa sudditanza; sudditanza che, si badi bene, non cala dall'alto come un ordine o un comando diretto: succede semplicemente che, nel dubbio, si favorisce la squadra in quel momento prima in classifica o che ha un certo peso complessivo. Nel dubbio, fa meno rumore sbagliare ai danni di un Albinoleffe che non danneggiare chi sta lottando per lo scudetto, con tutte le conseguenze che ne derivano. Ecco qua la famosa sudditanza.


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non esiste nessuna sudditanza: Moggi chiamava gli arbitri, i quali favorino la Juve. Punto, stop, fine. Uscite dal vostro universo parallelo tolkeniano.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La sudditanza psicologica esiste da sempre e sempre nei confronti delle squadre che, in un dato momento storico, sono le più forti. Non esiste a "prescindere", perchè allora la Juventus ne avrebbe dovuto beneficiare anche nei suoi momenti di pochezza tecnica e di risultati (il periodo post-Platini, ad esempio, o quello post-calciopoli). Della sudditanza psicologica se ne sono avvantaggiati tutti, la Juve, il Milan, l'Inter, le stesse romane nei loro periodi di gloria e pure il Napoli quando c'era Ferlaino (voi milanisti dovreste ricordarvelo bene, dato che foste gli avversari diretti di quel Napoli).
> 
> Ora, siccome la Juve è storicamente quella che in Italia ha aperto più cicli, è ovviamente anche quella che più ha usufruito di questa sudditanza; sudditanza che, si badi bene, non cala dall'alto come un ordine o un comando diretto: succede semplicemente che, nel dubbio, si favorisce la squadra in quel momento prima in classifica o che ha un certo peso complessivo. Nel dubbio, fa meno rumore sbagliare ai danni di un Albinoleffe che non danneggiare chi sta lottando per lo scudetto, con tutte le conseguenze che ne derivano. Ecco qua la famosa sudditanza.



La sudditanza con voi c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. Voi siete corruzione, ******a, criminalità organizzata e palese. E' ben diverso.


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Non è esattamente così. Dal processo di Napoli è emerso che la Juventus (intesa come società calcistica) *non ha alterato il campionato 2005* (il 2006 non è stato neppure sottoposto ad indagine) e che dunque il campionato 2005 è regolare. Invece sono stati condannati in primo grado Moggi e Giraudo per aver tentato di mettere in piedi una frode sportiva. Adesso per Giraudo è cominciato l'appello sempre a Napoli. Questo è ciò che è emerso dal primo grado.








Tutto regolare. Le 60 chiamate di Moggi all'arbitro prima di quel Juve-Milan probabilmente erano per sincerarsi che fosse tutto a posto in famiglia. Il campionato infatti è stato regolarissimo. Infatti non ve l'hanno tolto, ve ne siete privati voi per non avvantaggiarvi troppo sulla concorrenza. Isaac Asimov sarebbe fiero di voi


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Tutto regolare. Le 60 chiamate di Moggi all'arbitro prima di quel Juve-Milan probabilmente erano per sincerarsi che fosse tutto a posto in famiglia. Il campionato infatti è stato regolarissimo. Infatti non ve l'hanno tolto, vene siete privati voi per non avvantaggiarvi troppo sulla concorrenza. Isaac Asimov sarebbe fiero di voi



Croce per gli juventini e Delizia per le mie orecchie, mai sentii siffatte parole tanto soavi e dolci nel contempo, proclami di verità universale a rieccheggiare nelle stanze di granito della Vera Moralità per l'eternità, e oltre. Lode, Prinz.


----------



## Juventino30 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Amen. E buon campionato (attuale e presente) a tutti. Il passato, come ha scritto qualcuno, è una terra straniera.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Amen. E buon campionato (attuale e presente) a tutti. Il passato, come ha scritto qualcuno, è una terra straniera.



Ovviamente e se vi capita di perdere una partita fatelo con noi,tanto che ve frega,il campionato nessuno ve lo togli,cari gobboni!


----------



## Juventino30 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente e se vi capita di perdere una partita fatelo con noi,tanto che ve frega,il campionato nessuno ve lo togli,cari gobboni!



Sai che ho proprio quel timore Il calcio è strano, è una legge che conosciamo tutti.


----------

